# Information for Gypsycream's workshop - (please read then go to the workshop)



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Please go directly to the #52 workshop

Pandas large and small with Gypsy cream --

The information as to patterns etc. is there

go to http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

and scroll down to #52 - Pandas - click on it and read from page one.

This information thread is no longer open!! thankyou

Designer1234


----------



## lafranciskar (Jan 18, 2012)

Got it and can't wait for this to start!


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Put me on watch.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

this thread is no longer in use.


----------



## grannyfabulous4 (Apr 3, 2012)

Got my pattern!!! So excited to make these. I won't be able to start on the 5th, but hopefully I will be home by the week-end to start! Thanks Pat


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pattern bought. Glad it not just yet- gives my workshop time to setttle down before I start- and maybe this one will get finished.


----------



## momrnbk (Nov 26, 2011)

Can you give any links for the 19mm safety nose? I've found some eyes on Etsy, but it would be easier to get it all at one site. Thanks for any help. 
I'm looking so forward to this workshop, I really enjoyed knitting the Pocket Puppy pattern, it is so clearly written, it was failproof.


----------



## Ritaw (Nov 25, 2012)

Whoopee !


----------



## Ritaw (Nov 25, 2012)

Whoopee !


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

momrnbk said:


> Can you give any links for the 19mm safety nose? I've found some eyes on Etsy, but it would be easier to get it all at one site. Thanks for any help.
> I'm looking so forward to this workshop, I really enjoyed knitting the Pocket Puppy pattern, it is so clearly written, it was failproof.


I know a lot of people from the US use: http://www.shop.suncatchereyes.com/Noses_c14.htm

I don't have any personal experience of this site but have heard they are very good.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

grannyfabulous4 said:


> Got my pattern!!! So excited to make these. I won't be able to start on the 5th, but hopefully I will be home by the week-end to start! Thanks Pat


Looking forwards to this as much as you are


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you all for joining in the fun of this workshop and thanks to Designer1234 for inviting me.

If you have any questions about sourcing yarns, eyes or noses please ask here so I can direct you. But please remember I am in the UK and some of the yarns you may ask about I don't have first hand experience of.

The pandas can be knitted with any yarn medium, eyelash/faux fur/chenille/worsted/pipsqueak/Sirdar Snowflake etc. The only points I would like to make is to check your yardage when purchasing your yarn to make sure you have enough.

I use Yarn Paradise Ice Yarn Eyelash a lot and find it makes lovely bears. I haven't actually tried Pipsqueak but I think Sirdar Snowflake Chunky is very similar and does make amazing bears.

For eyes and noses check out your local Ebay, I find there are quite a few Ebay stores that stock them.

Also the needle size I have quoted is only a guide. A lot will depend on the yarn you choose. If you find it uncomfortable then go up a size, you need to create a tight fabric weave so that the stuffing doesn't peep through but it doesn't have to be that tight that it's uncomfortable to work.

As a rough guide, check the ball band and come down a couple of needle sizes. Your panda may be bigger but it doesn't matter, it won't alter the proportion of the panda.

If there is anything I can help with please ask and I will do my best to help. Please remember I am in the UK so time difference may delay my reply but I will reply 

I hope you all enjoy this workshop when it starts on the 5th March.


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks for the rundown, Pat! Looking forward to the workshop! :thumbup:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

blackat99 said:


> Thanks for the rundown, Pat! Looking forward to the workshop! :thumbup:


Me too


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

Looking forward to it Pat. This Panda is sooo sooo cute.


----------



## bevmckay (Feb 28, 2012)

All ready to go, can't wait!!


----------



## Mshatbox (Jun 22, 2011)

Are we to use the same size eyes and nose for the large and small bears??

Thanks!


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Bring it on! I'm ready to go. Thanks, Pat, for doing this. Everyone is excited.


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

What size are these lovely Pandas please?Could you also tell me the size of the Gypsy cream miniature bears too.Thanks.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Mshabox said:


> Are we to use the same size eyes and nose for the large and small bears??
> 
> Thanks!


No, the Big Panda takes: 16mm safety eyes, 19mm safety
nose

Small Panda takes: 14mm eyes and 14mm nose.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Briallu said:


> What size are these lovely Pandas please?Could you also tell me the size of the Gypsy cream miniature bears too.Thanks.


The Big Panda sits at 12 inches/33 cms and the small sits at: 7 inches/18 cms.

The miniature bear sits at 3 inches if I remember rightly


----------



## Maria L (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm downloading my pattern now. Count me in!!


----------



## Mshatbox (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks! I did see that in the pattern after I wrote to ask......



Gypsycream said:


> No, the Big Panda takes: 16mm safety eyes, 19mm safety
> nose
> 
> Small Panda takes: 14mm eyes and 14mm nose.


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

Thank you for replying.My grandson will be here on Saturday so I will order the patterns then and register fo the workshop.I need to look in my stash now to see what yarn I have.


----------



## Harmonysunrise (Jan 12, 2013)

Got my pattern. Can't wait. :thumbup:


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Just purchased my pattern, so excited.


----------



## SaxMarloes84 (Oct 25, 2013)

Gonna do some ordering today


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

I purchased the pattern and will follow along but am having surgery next month so will be watching (maybe) more than anything. This will be my first knitted bears so am excited about it since I think they are so cute.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Pattern bought and printed - can't wait :thumbup:


----------



## Sldelisa (May 12, 2012)

Can't Find My Pattern. I purchased the pattern with PayPal (I have the receipt) but now I can't find it! Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## mcarles (Jan 20, 2013)

Sldelisa said:


> Can't Find My Pattern. I purchased the pattern with PayPal (I have the receipt) but now I can't find it! Anyone have any ideas?


Check your Craftsy account if you have one. That's where my pattern was stored.


----------



## marywallis (Mar 18, 2012)

Thank you I have my pattern. Is the pink and white panda done with chenille yarn? mw


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

For anyone looking for eyes/nose source in the US...
I get mine on ebay from sassybears. Very reasonably priced. I'm sure there are many other places to get them, but I always go back to her. In fact, I just noticed that I don't have the sizes needed in the panda pattern, so I'm going to order some now.

http://stores.ebay.com/Sassy-Bears-and-Fabrics?_rdc=1

Update: I just went to order mine and they don't have the exact sizes, so I just went up to the next size. I'm sure that will be ok, right, Pat? I've done that before and it's worked out just fine.


----------



## NJQuiet1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Purchased my pattern...now for the materials!


----------



## Sldelisa (May 12, 2012)

Thank you. That's where it was. My brain must be running slow today.


----------



## marywallis (Mar 18, 2012)

can any help, where to find black and white eyelash or chenille yarns? I checked plymouth-lion brand webb- knitpick ??? thanks mw


----------



## Harmonysunrise (Jan 12, 2013)

I just had an idea, I like to use Bernat Pipsqueak Yarn to make bears, so since they don't make Black, why not use Their Brown and White! (Light Bulb) there is such a thing as a Brown Panda! :thumbup:


----------



## marywallis (Mar 18, 2012)

I love chocolate, so why not--thinking a little out of the box. thanks mw


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Hmmmm.... I like that idea!


marywallis said:


> I love chocolate, so why not--thinking a little out of the box. thanks mw


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

marywallis said:


> Thank you I have my pattern. Is the pink and white panda done with chenille yarn? mw


No it was just some yarn in my stash, its called Darling by Peter Pan, no longer available I'm afraid  the pink panda was just for the step by step guide.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Harmonysunrise said:


> I just had an idea, I like to use Bernat Pipsqueak Yarn to make bears, so since they don't make Black, why not use Their Brown and White! (Light Bulb) there is such a thing as a Brown Panda! :thumbup:


I envy you your Pipsqueak and yes your panda can be any colour  Brown and white sounds good to me!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

marywallis said:


> can any help, where to find black and white eyelash or chenille yarns? I checked plymouth-lion brand webb- knitpick ??? thanks mw


I use mostly from Yarn Paradise, based in Turkey. Have you tried Red Heart? Bernat? Ebay? Hope you find what you are looking for


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Sldelisa said:


> Thank you. That's where it was. My brain must be running slow today.


Phew! You had me worried there for a minute


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

MzBarnz said:


> For anyone looking for eyes/nose source in the US...
> I get mine on ebay from sassybears. Very reasonably priced. I'm sure there are many other places to get them, but I always go back to her. In fact, I just noticed that I don't have the sizes needed in the panda pattern, so I'm going to order some now.
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/Sassy-Bears-and-Fabrics?_rdc=1
> ...


Yes Donna that's fine, the sizes are only for guidance, better to get bigger than smaller.


----------



## Harmonysunrise (Jan 12, 2013)

NRoberts said:


> Today I stopped at Joann's to get the yarn. I wanted to do it in Pipsqueak. They have white and off white but NO BLACK. So...I bought a black boucle and off white boucle to use instead.
> 
> I wonder if anyone knows of a yarn with a similar look to Pipsqueak that comes in black and white, or an off-white.
> 
> Joann's had the safety eyes, and ONE size in the safety nose. My little panda is going to have a large nose.


I love using Pipsqueak too, and wish they made it in black, that's why I'm going to use the brown. I think we should all e-mail Bernat and tell them that we want more "animal" colors to knit our fuzzy buddies with. Maybe they'll listen if enough people complain.


----------



## Betty White (Feb 14, 2011)

Buying the pattern now. Can't wait to get started.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

NRoberts said:


> Today I stopped at Joann's to get the yarn. I wanted to do it in Pipsqueak. They have white and off white but NO BLACK. So...I bought a black boucle and off white boucle to use instead.
> 
> I wonder if anyone knows of a yarn with a similar look to Pipsqueak that comes in black and white, or an off-white.
> 
> Joann's had the safety eyes, and ONE size in the safety nose. My little panda is going to have a large nose.


Your yarn choices sound really good, never thought of boucle. We have a yarn in the UK called Snowflake chunky by Sirdar, it looks very similar to Pipsqueak, it currently comes in black.

http://www.deramores.com/sirdar-snuggly-snowflake-chunky

Also wondered about a worsted weight mohair?


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

DonnieK put me on to this site, just look at this yarn, wouldn't that make a lovely soft panda??

http://www.premieryarns.com/product/Premier+Parfait+and+Parfait+Flavors+Yarn+1.aspx


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

Harmonysunrise said:


> I love using Pipsqueak too, and wish they made it in black, that's why I'm going to use the brown. I think we should all e-mail Bernat and tell them that we want more "animal" colors to knit our fuzzy buddies with. Maybe they'll listen if enough people complain.


Good Idea. At least they have added more colors recently, like the brown. I was so excited to find that color. Im working on a bear cub now in this.


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> I know a lot of people from the US use: http://www.shop.suncatchereyes.com/Noses_c14.htm
> 
> I don't have any personal experience of this site but have heard they are very good.


I only found 12, 15, and 18 mm black noses on this site but the price is good.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

tambirrer58 said:


> I only found 12, 15, and 18 mm black noses on this site but the price is good.


Go for the larger size, its only a mm, you wont notice it


----------



## Deenasan (Apr 7, 2013)

In the pattern you write that safety eyes noses are not recommended for children under the age of three, is there something that can be used instead for children under the age of 3?


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

Im so excited! Sorry for all the posts..but On the pandas shown on the first page, are they made with separate eye patches?


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

tambirrer58 said:


> Im so excited! Sorry for all the posts..but On the pandas shown on the first page, are they made with separate eye patches?


Don't you worry about the posts, this is a learning curve for everyone, including me lol!

The big panda has the knitted in eye patches and the small one has the sewn on eye patches.

Now this is the thing, I prefer knitting the knitted in ones but I prefer the look of the sewn on ones! what a quandary lol!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Deenasan said:


> In the pattern you write that safety eyes noses are not recommended for children under the age of three, is there something that can be used instead for children under the age of 3?


Good point. that is the manufacturers recommendation. If you look at the making up guide you will see how I attach the eyes and nose, using some of the stuffing on the back of the stem before securely fastening the washer. I'm not saying its fall proof but I have never managed to pull an eye or nose through or pull off the washer. I have tried!

But you could use felt or crochet a circle or even embroider the eyes on.


----------



## Nana4 (Feb 13, 2012)

I would love to joint in , in this workshop with the "Pandas". Count me in. I just have to get to yarn. Thank you so much. Nana4 (Marge)


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you for joining us Marge


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

Can't wait. Got my pattern and my yarn.Just love your animals Pat, Thank You.


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> DonnieK put me on to this site, just look at this yarn, wouldn't that make a lovely soft panda??
> 
> http://www.premieryarns.com/product/Premier+Parfait+and+Parfait+Flavors+Yarn+1.aspx


OOOOHHHH so yummy. I wonder how thick that yarn is? Beautiful colours and they supply black and white for our Pandas. The multi-coloured 'bubblegum' looks tempting for a Huggable Bear in the future. Or is that going a bit too far... even for me??? *Chuckle*


----------



## begarcia44 (Jan 29, 2012)

Count me in and anxious to start


----------



## kittys punkin (Feb 15, 2012)

Just got my pattern, now to finish my WIP before the 5th.


----------



## knit6purl6 (Apr 17, 2013)

Bought my pattern today too. Now to decide which size panda to knit. Hmmm may have to knit one of each.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Well Pat...your bears have caused another up roar...you just keep creating patterns that everyone one wants to make..you go girl...keep up the good work!! :thumbup:


----------



## Swtthng (Mar 3, 2013)

Hooray! I printed the pattern and ordered my yarn. First time making a toy and using black yarn...big adventure! Can't wait. Thanks for this opportunity.


----------



## irishrose24 (Jun 20, 2013)

Count me in! Sounds like fun! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CU Volunteer (Jan 25, 2013)

Have the pattern and yarn. BUT how do I sign up for workshop????? I have never done one before and no nothing about workshops. Any help will be appreciated. Wilma in Michigan


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I am thrilled to join this workshop!!!! Pat you are an amazing bear woman and I am honored to call you friend. Cannot wait till this starts, Oh by the way.. I'm in :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Swtthng (Mar 3, 2013)

Please count me in.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Now would someone just explain to my why, when you all know my little Maxwell is coming in April and I have been knitting my fingers off and still have some crocheted patterns to make for him to, would ya'll plan on our Gypsycream doing a Panda Class????? Oh woe is me!!! I guess Maxwell may just have to have a few less items than his old Nahna planned on having ready for him. But, his parents should have just planned better timing is all I can say. Ya'll know that I am not going to miss out on this Panda!!! I have perfect yarns and I think I will try to make both of these guys! Pat, you know I love your patterns, Darlin' and nothing will keep me from making these Panda's, not even my new Grandson!!!!!! I just love this idea though because I know a lot of you ladies and gents who have been resisting the urge to do a bear by Pat, will just have to join in on the fun for this one!!! Hurry up now, I have my pattern, needles, and yarn and am itching to start making these Pandas!!!!!!!!! Toooooooot, Tooooooot, got to get on the bear making train!!!!! Alllllll
Aboarddddddddddd.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh, man, I did all that running trying to catch that darn train, and it was sitting right here beside me!!!! I went to the workshop site and it was closed and then I had to go to the Swaps, Kals, etc, and this was it the whole time!!!!
Thank goodness I have gotten on and hope this is as great a ride as the Picinic was and I can just bet it will be. I have to rest now, with all that running, I think my oxygen hose must have gotten a hole in it!!!!


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> Oh, man, I did all that running trying to catch that darn train, and it was sitting right here beside me!!!! I went to the workshop site and it was closed and then I had to go to the Swaps, Kals, etc, and this was it the whole time!!!!
> Thank goodness I have gotten on and hope this is as great a ride as the Picinic was and I can just bet it will be. I have to rest now, with all that running, I think my oxygen hose must have gotten a hole in it!!!!


 :thumbup: Just love your humor....


----------



## Betty H (Sep 25, 2012)

What do most of you use for the toy filler....this will be my first bear or toy of any kind. I'm excited!!!!!!


----------



## kerriwg (Oct 13, 2011)

Betty H said:


> What do most of you use for the toy filler....this will be my first bear or toy of any kind. I'm excited!!!!!!


I used ultra plush fiberfill I purchased from Walmart. The two bears I have made are very soft and cuddly....if that's any help.


----------



## Betty H (Sep 25, 2012)

That's a help....I didn't know what it was called to search for it. Thank you.


----------



## kerriwg (Oct 13, 2011)

Betty H said:


> That's a help....I didn't know what it was called to search for it. Thank you.


You're welcome.


----------



## kerriwg (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm in and can't wait. Thank you Pat for volunteering your time.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Betty H said:


> What do most of you use for the toy filler....this will be my first bear or toy of any kind. I'm excited!!!!!!


For the best results use toy filler, it should be available at your local craft shops. It will be been safety tested and it will be washable.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

wow!! so many people on board for this workshop!! I can't wait to start now, just hope I can keep up with you all.

DonnieK I'm sure Maxwell will understand, especially if you knit a blue and white panda to match his nursery!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

kerriwg said:


> I'm in and can't wait. Thank you Pat for volunteering your time.


Thank you for joining  Can't wait to see all these pandas!


----------



## Pegsay (Dec 15, 2013)

Excited to make my first bear!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Pegsay said:


> Excited to make my first bear!


Thank you for joining us, you are going to love it


----------



## merae (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm in! I don't know when I will have time to do this, but I have the pattern, and tomorrow I will hit the stores for the yarn! Although I must admit, I was very taken with the pink and white sample bear!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

merae said:


> I'm in! I don't know when I will have time to do this, but I have the pattern, and tomorrow I will hit the stores for the yarn! Although I must admit, I was very taken with the pink and white sample bear!


Happy to have you  There is no reason not to do a more colourful Panda, pink and white, blue and white, purple and white? lol! the list is endless


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

I am excited for this workshop to start. I have the pattern downloaded and printed. Did the 26 pages while DH was sleeping. He thinks I waste ink and print too much. If he only knew how important this is. Also ordered yarn from JoAnns when they had free shipping. I got so excited to get both black and white fun fur and black and white sensations all on sale that I accidentally hit the quantity button twice, sort of double click. I was so excited I didn't review the order. When I checked the receipt in my email I realized my mistake. I will be making pandas until h... freezes over. Now to make a list of recipients. So excited to start.
BTW I have made Gypseycream's bears and love her patterns. They are so easy to follow and she is a great help. Thank you Pat and thanks for the new pattern and the workshop.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> I am excited for this workshop to start. I have the pattern downloaded and printed. Did the 26 pages while DH was sleeping. He thinks I waste ink and print too much. If he only knew how important this is. Also ordered yarn from JoAnns when they had free shipping. I got so excited to get both black and white fun fur and black and white sensations all on sale that I accidentally hit the quantity button twice, sort of double click. I was so excited I didn't review the order. When I checked the receipt in my email I realized my mistake. I will be making pandas until h... freezes over. Now to make a list of recipients. So excited to start.
> BTW I have made Gypseycream's bears and love her patterns. They are so easy to follow and she is a great help. Thank you Pat and thanks for the new pattern and the workshop.


lol! I'm laughing into my tea here! What are you like???? Now you must have read the print warning on the front of the pattern about saving the step by step guide and printing the knitting directions only! No?? I'd best put that part in bold print in future, with a ps with your name on lol!

Himself is exactly the same about printer ink and was moaning to me the other day when I thought, hang on, I buy the blessed stuff!!!

Now I'll just have to dream up another design that involves black and white fun fur..............cow??? Nope...............Goat???........ no? are you sure???


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

My roommate is the same way about ink.. yet she prints out pictures, full page and full color, odd how that zaps all the ink out of the cartridges :roll: I only print patterns now 1. if I have the yarn, 2. if I know it will be used, 3. if I know I'll have time to work on it (in other words another of my many WIP's) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
I purchase the black ink, leave it to her if she wants the color :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

Gypsycream said:


> lol! I'm laughing into my tea here! What are you like???? Now you must have read the print warning on the front of the pattern about saving the step by step guide and printing the knitting directions only! No?? I'd best put that part in bold print in future, with a ps with your name on lol!
> 
> Himself is exactly the same about printer ink and was moaning to me the other day when I thought, hang on, I buy the blessed stuff!!!
> 
> Now I'll just have to dream up another design that involves black and white fun fur..............cow??? Nope...............Goat???........ no? are you sure???


She could make puppies and kittens. How about bunnies?


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

You have something up your sleeve, don't you, Gypsycream??? ;-)


Gypsycream said:


> lol! I'm laughing into my tea here! What are you like???? Now you must have read the print warning on the front of the pattern about saving the step by step guide and printing the knitting directions only! No?? I'd best put that part in bold print in future, with a ps with your name on lol!
> 
> Himself is exactly the same about printer ink and was moaning to me the other day when I thought, hang on, I buy the blessed stuff!!!
> 
> Now I'll just have to dream up another design that involves black and white fun fur..............cow??? Nope...............Goat???........ no? are you sure???


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

castingstitches said:


> She could make puppies and kittens. How about bunnies?


Yes bunnies would be awesome from Black and White...Spring is coming...at least that's what they say :? you can never have to many bunnies around. :thumbup:


----------



## judybug52 (Sep 26, 2012)

I am wondering what kind of yarn would be best to use for someone who has never made a bear yet. I have not done any knitting with fur yarn. Is it difficult to use? I have printed my pattern off...all 26 pages. Now I need to get some yarn then I will be ready to give it a try.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

castingstitches said:


> She could make puppies and kittens. How about bunnies?


Perfect idea- a cat or two or three for my daughter. Why didn't I think of that . I have the pattern as I made a grey one for my granddaughter. I keep checking the order confirmation and it still says that I ordered 8 black and 4 white plus the black and white sensations. A black and white cow would be perfect. Any cow patterns in the future,Pat.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Truly, you can use any yarn your heart desires. I have made several of Pats bears and have used many different kinds of fiber. The difference will be a different result in the size..other then that they all turn out cute as a button!

If you have never made a toy before I would suggest an acrylic or acrylic blend...just to get the feel of toy making then you can easily move on to the other fun fur, eyelash type yarn. My opinion...

Once you start....be careful...you will be addicted...  :thumbup:


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> lol! I'm laughing into my tea here! What are you like???? Now you must have read the print warning on the front of the pattern about saving the step by step guide and printing the knitting directions only! No?? I'd best put that part in bold print in future, with a ps with your name on lol!
> 
> Himself is exactly the same about printer ink and was moaning to me the other day when I thought, hang on, I buy the blessed stuff!!!
> 
> Now I'll just have to dream up another design that involves black and white fun fur..............cow??? Nope...............Goat???........ no? are you sure???


Yes, I buy all the ink, but he still growls when he thinks I print too much. After all ink is expensive?!?


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

judybug52 said:


> I am wondering what kind of yarn would be best to use for someone who has never made a bear yet. I have not done any knitting with fur yarn. Is it difficult to use? I have printed my pattern off...all 26 pages. Now I need to get some yarn then I will be ready to give it a try.


Fur or eyelash yarn may take a little getting used to so you could 1 of two things. Firstly try the small panda in furry yarn, its not a very big panda and you would get a chance to get used to knitting with it; or

Use another kind of yarn, Pipsqueak seems to be a favourite it the US, plain worsted to get a feel for the pattern; boa which is a shorter fur, anything you like really, you will still make a lovely panda


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

NRoberts said:


> Lambs, black ones and white ones.
> Zebras?


Oh Pat, a zebra would be so cool! I have the yarn!


----------



## judybug52 (Sep 26, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> Fur or eyelash yarn may take a little getting used to so you could 1 of two things. Firstly try the small panda in furry yarn, its not a very big panda and you would get a chance to get used to knitting with it; or
> 
> Use another kind of yarn, Pipsqueak seems to be a favourite it the US, plain worsted to get a feel for the pattern; boa which is a shorter fur, anything you like really, you will still make a lovely panda


Thanks. Going to go see what I can find. This sounds like it is going to be a fun workshop! Judy


----------



## mcarles (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm in - and out the door going yarn shopping. As this will be my first bear, I'll make one of the "bald" type in order to better see what I am doing when I inevitably take a swim in the frog pond.


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Judybug... when I made my first bear, I used just plain worsted weight yarn. That way, I could get the "feel" of the pattern first. After I saw how easy the pattern was, I gave the eyelash a try. It takes a little getting used to, but after awhile, it's easy. You will do fine whichever yarn you use! So glad you'll be joining us and can't wait to see your panda!!


judybug52 said:


> I am wondering what kind of yarn would be best to use for someone who has never made a bear yet. I have not done any knitting with fur yarn. Is it difficult to use? I have printed my pattern off...all 26 pages. Now I need to get some yarn then I will be ready to give it a try.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

mcarles said:


> I'm in - and out the door going yarn shopping. As this will be my first bear, I'll make one of the "bald" type in order to better see what I am doing when I inevitably take a swim in the frog pond.


So pleased you are in, we'll have a lot of fun and I don't think you'll be spending too much time in the frog pond lol!!

The frog pond is a very familiar place for me today lol! Been trying something new and it wont play!!


----------



## Earl Girl (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm in too! I bought the pattern and have tons of yarn to play with. I'm just hoping my old joints will let me play! ;-)


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

nsampson said:


> I'm in too! I bought the pattern and have tons of yarn to play with. I'm just hoping my old joints will let me play! ;-)


Welcome on board  I'm sure if you take it steady your joints will let you play with us lol! Its not a race, we have plenty of time and even if you don't get finished, we'll wait for you


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

So when we start, will we all be on the same size panda , or does that not matter? And do a certain number of rows per day? I'd love to see photos as we go from you, Pat. Hope that's how it works.


----------



## Swtthng (Mar 3, 2013)

Suncatcher Eyes is ordering the eyes and nose in the size I need for the Pandas. ( I don't have any business scope with them, btw.) The cust svc response to me was, "The sizes I carry are close but not exact to what you are looking for. I can get 18mm oval and black flocked noses but not 19mm. I carry 15mm black safety eyes but not 16mm. "

FYI..


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

tambirrer58 said:


> So when we start, will we all be on the same size panda , or does that not matter? And do a certain number of rows per day? I'd love to see photos as we go from you, Pat. Hope that's how it works.


No I think we can choose which panda we want to do and go at our own space. Anyone not understanding anything then please ask and I'll work it and post photos and an explanation.

When we are all about finished knitting we'll work on the making up process and I'll take a body part at a time, again questions and queries will be welcome 

We'll just go with the flow and see how things pan out.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Swtthng said:


> Suncatcher Eyes is ordering the eyes and nose in the size I need for the Pandas. ( I don't have any business scope with them, btw.) The cust svc response to me was, "The sizes I carry are close but not exact to what you are looking for. I can get 18mm oval and black flocked noses but not 19mm. I carry 15mm black safety eyes but not 16mm. "
> 
> FYI..


Have you tried this site? http://glasseyesonline.com/


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

knit6purl6 said:


> Bought my pattern today too. Now to decide which size panda to knit. Hmmm may have to knit one of each.


Now you've put that thought in my head I can't unthink it...... :lol:
Thanks??... I think :wink: :lol:


----------



## amanda81164 (Apr 24, 2012)

I think this workshop is a great idea. I've been meaning to buy one of your patterns for some time now, but, although not a novice knitter, have never knitted toys before. This workshop has given me the 'nudge' to have a go. So thanks for setting this up and I look forward to joining in next month with your wonderful panda!!


----------



## mom717 (Jul 16, 2013)

I,m in. Sounds like the perfect toy for a new grandbaby due in April. Don,t know if it is a girl or boy so might make it purple.


----------



## kemu (Sep 11, 2011)

What is a good substitute yarn for the Aran needed for the pads and paws?
Please advice?? Thanks.....


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I am so pleased at the interest in gypsycream's workshop. I think her animals are the best I have ever seen and it is so nice that she agreed to teach with us. I am hoping if she finds it successful for her that she will do another one whenever she wants to. 

The nice thing about our workshops is that they are managed and used only for the topic so you have a place where it is the focus of the thread. 

I think the Pandas are outstanding -- I loved the little puppy too. in fact there isn't one of her many animals that I haven't liked. 

Welcome to the workshops to you all. 

Remember, watch here for information. Start on page one and I will keep you informed as to how to find and join the workshop and how it works. 

Enjoy yourselves and pass the word. We want Pat to sell a lot of patterns so that she will consider joining us again!! grin. Designer


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

amanda81164 said:


> I think this workshop is a great idea. I've been meaning to buy one of your patterns for some time now, but, although not a novice knitter, have never knitted toys before. This workshop has given me the 'nudge' to have a go. So thanks for setting this up and I look forward to joining in next month with your wonderful panda!!


Thank you for joining us


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

mom717 said:


> I,m in. Sounds like the perfect toy for a new grandbaby due in April. Don,t know if it is a girl or boy so might make it purple.


Perfect!! Purple and white panda, love that idea


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

kemu said:


> What is a good substitute yarn for the Aran needed for the pads and paws?
> Please advice?? Thanks.....


Aran is worsted weight. I just used some I had in my stash. I did try double knit but wasn't happy with it as the stuffing peeped through.

Not sure where you live but you could try Sirdar snowflake chunky, I know I said chunky lol! But its a bit thinner than actual chunky yarn.


----------



## sweetthing 74 (Jun 30, 2013)

Oh I'm so glad I saw the post about this workshop!! Please count me in I can't wait!!!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

sweetthing 74 said:


> Oh I'm so glad I saw the post about this workshop!! Please count me in I can't wait!!!


Yay!! another lovely member  Welcome!


----------



## OMgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm in!
My GD loves her pandas... reads them storybooks every day.
Can't wait to make her a little panda she can snuggle at naptime.

I have a question as I am reading thru the pattern...

I plan to make the small bear with the head that has sewn-on eye patches.
At the bottom of page 14, I am a bit confused. Should there be another "Purl 1 row" at the bottom after you have worked the increase row that takes you to 42 stitches? (Instead of the *Bold Face Instructions* that appear to be repeated at the bottom of page 14?)

Then, with 42 sts on my needle, when I go to the top of page 15, that first paragraph ("Knit 8, place marker in the next stitch...") only seems to use 34... or 31 sts, depending on

~if you _include_ the marked stitch in the next 7 sts knit... which uses 31 sts ...

~or if you do _not include_ it as part of the next 7 sts knit... but work/knit it separately... which then uses 34 of the 42 sts on the needle.

What am I missing? or not understanding? Am I mis-counting? 
Guess I should be patient and wait for the workshop to open to ask my questions, huh?
I like reading ahead to know what I'm getting myself into, ha.
Thanks!
Kindest Regards,
OMgirl


----------



## marchar (Jul 1, 2011)

I have been meaning to start one of your bears, but have been putting it off. Thought a KAL would be a perfect time to start!!

Many years ago I crocheted a panda for my oldest son. Now I want to make yours for his son. However, I will probably need lots of help by now!!

Thank you for this workshop : )


----------



## marchar (Jul 1, 2011)

How much toy filer is needed for the large panda. Looked to purchase and see various sizes.


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

MzBarnz said:


> You have something up your sleeve, don't you, Gypsycream??? ;-)


Haha. She always has something up her sleeve , does our Pat. I'm like a child in a toy shop, waiting to delve in whenever she hints that there's something on the go as a proto-type. I won't ask what it is though in case she wants to keep the secret.


----------



## barbara55 (Apr 27, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> lol! I'm laughing into my tea here! What are you like???? Now you must have read the print warning on the front of the pattern about saving the step by step guide and printing the knitting directions only! No?? I'd best put that part in bold print in future, with a ps with your name on lol!
> 
> Himself is exactly the same about printer ink and was moaning to me the other day when I thought, hang on, I buy the blessed stuff!!!
> 
> Now I'll just have to dream up another design that involves black and white fun fur..............cow??? Nope...............Goat???........ no? are you sure???


I printed all 26 pages as well didn't stop to read instructions.


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

barbara55 said:


> I printed all 26 pages as well didn't stop to read instructions.


I always print all of the pages. I like to keep a full folder. Hehee.


----------



## Renee50 (Feb 12, 2012)

If your on ravelry, your pattern should be in your library.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*The information as to where to buy the pattern is on page one of this thread. ONCE you have purchased it - please come back here and check out this thread every day*. 
\
On the 4th of March I will open the workshop and I will come here and tell you when you can go to the workshop and how to find it. When you get there ,you will be asked to post 'I'm in' ( it is all you have to do - no charge) and I will
count you in and then delete your post. Another reason to post is so that the workshop will be on watch and you will receive the copies of the posts in your emails. However, it is a good idea to subscribe to the workshops and also to make sure that the notifications section in 'my profile' on the top of our KP pages is ticked.

there is a post I have put in on one of the previous pages telling you how to subscribe so that you are always aware of what we are doing and when new classes open.

I would recommend that you all read from Page one here to make sure that you have read all Pat's information about the pandas and my information about the workshop.

So drop by every evening and read all the new posts.

I look forward to working with all of you and to see the results of this wonderful workshop by Pat. We are going to have a great time.

Meanwhile, if you have any unfinished projects or work ing process, drop by workshop #50 which is now open and join us in finishing some of our projects that have been sitting around waiting to be finished. I hope to post a picture of one of mine tomorrow. you have some time and the workshop will be open for some time. Hope to see you there and if not ,keep an eye on this thread and follow the information. You can find the link at the bottom of any of my posts and scroll down to #50.
Designer1234


----------



## CU Volunteer (Jan 25, 2013)

Count me in on this workshop. Do we have to wait until March 5th to sign up?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Read from page one. There is no actual sign up . KP is not set up for that type of situation. So we ask you to go to the workshop once I open it on March 4th and sign 'I'm in so that I can count you in. I will give you the information as to how to find it. It will remain open until Gypsy cream feels that there will be no more questions. HOwever as with all our workshops the closed, locked workshop will be kept permanently. 

I would suggest again that you go back a few pages on this thread and subscsribe to the workshop section and make sure that you have arranged for notification through emails of all threads you post on.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

OMgirl said:


> I'm in!
> My GD loves her pandas... reads them storybooks every day.
> Can't wait to make her a little panda she can snuggle at naptime.
> 
> ...


You are right there seems to have been an editing mistake and that instructions on page 14 have been duplicated for some reason, please delete one of them. I'll have to have a word with #2 son later to put this right, apologies.

Placement of the stitch markers will be in stitches:9;17;26 and 35.

I'll have a good look at those directions when I wake up properly  Seems that despite many test knits I have missed a couple of typos


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi Pat, I'm in. I have not done one of your bears yet. This will be my first. This will be a great break from all the snow shoveling. Haha!!!! Purchasing my pattern this weekend. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

barb1957 said:


> Hi Pat, I'm in. I have not done one of your bears yet. This will be my first. This will be a great break from all the snow shoveling. Haha!!!! Purchasing my pattern this weekend. Thanks for all your help.


So pleased you are in too  Poor you with the snow, we are still paddling here in the UK!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Hello everyone. 

A red faced Pat here talking to you today. OMgirl very kindly pointed out a couple of editing/typos to this pattern. I have gotten #2 son out of bed to amend the pattern for me and uploaded the edited version to Craftsy and Etsy. 

You should be sent a new copy but if you haven't or you would like just the amended pages please email me, my address is on the bottom of your patterns, and I will forward both the edited pattern and the amended pages to you.

The mistakes occur on pages 14 and 15 only. Many apologies and many thanks to OMgirl.


----------



## Duckwarden (Feb 21, 2014)

Can't wait to start


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> A red faced Pat here talking to you today. OMgirl very kindly pointed out a couple of editing/typos to this pattern. I have gotten #2 son out of bed to amend the pattern for me and uploaded the edited version to Craftsy and Etsy.
> 
> ...


Pat, you are a gem to fix it all so "easily" Good on you!!
Thanks to #2 Son as well - what a treasure you have there! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you for your understanding L xx


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

Good morning I have just been and bought some snowflake yarn from a shop near me its in fawn I bought 3 balls and asked the shop owner to save me one as I could not see any yarnage on there , I also bought 2 balls of snowflake cream to go with it as I dont think I would be able to see the other long yarn so all ready now for the nice class and your help .
veram


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

vera M said:


> Good morning I have just been and bought some snowflake yarn from a shop near me its in fawn I bought 3 balls and asked the shop owner to save me one as I could not see any yarnage on there , I also bought 2 balls of snowflake cream to go with it as I dont think I would be able to see the other long yarn so all ready now for the nice class and your help .
> veram


I think you will have plenty of yarn there Vera, Snowflake does go a long way. Love your colour choices too, I can just see your panda now!!


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank you I can not wait to start its some think I have admired of yours and now can not believe I will be making them thank you 
vera


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

NRoberts said:


> I started the smaller bear using Boucle. Gosh it is slow going. That stuff is hard to knit with on size 4 US needles. The body is finished and I am now on the head. I like the look of the boucle yarn. It is going to make a very pretty panda.


I agree boucle yarn can be a pain to work with, but it does make very pretty bears/animals.

Will you be joining us in the workshop when it starts on the 5th? or are you getting a head start 

Looking forwards to seeing your boucle panda


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

NRoberts said:


> I am joining. Is there anything special I need to do to join?
> 
> Getting a head start. Had just finished sock pair #13 (since Jan 1, 2014) and thought I would start the smaller panda rather than cast on another pair of socks right then.


That's really great. If you keep your eye on this thread there will be a link to the main workshop when its due to start and then just post "I'm in" on that thread so you will be kept up todate with everything that is happening 

Good luck with that yarn, mind you don't knit a hole in your finger, its painful lol!


----------



## judybug52 (Sep 26, 2012)

This might be a dumb question but Is the yardage the same if I use worsted weight or pipsqueak yarn instead of the eyelash ?


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

judybug52 said:


> This might be a dumb question but Is the yardage the same if I use worsted weight or pipsqueak yarn instead of the eyelash ?


I would say yes, give or take. I've made these pandas in several different mediums and the yardage is about the same.

The reason I added the yardage is because the different eyelashes, although the same in weight, vary so much in yardage. 

ps: there are no dumb questions OK??


----------



## judybug52 (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok thanks. Just wanted to buy enough yarn, going out today to find some. Might go with the pipsqueak for my first. Judy


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

judybug52 said:


> Ok thanks. Just wanted to buy enough yarn, going out today to find some. Might go with the pipsqueak for my first. Judy


I've heard Pipsqueak is a lovely yarn, you may need to go up a size needle if you use it. Don't want you knitting a hole in your finger


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

If you want to have the link to the main page of our workshops - go to the link immediately under my posts -

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

once you are there you can scroll down and read any of our information, you are welcome to ask any question on topic "E" which is the only place you should do so aside from the information threads set up like this one. then scroll down to those threads that are at the bottom-- all our workshops, both open and closed.

These remain permanently in the section and are available (even though you won't be able to post as they are locked) for your use. You are welcome as KP members to copy, use, read, and make the different projects. We just ask that you don't pass them outside of KP. In most cases the teacher is quite willing to answer pms if you have any difficulties that are not already answered on the workshop.

I hope you will take a bit of time and check out the different workshops, read them and you will see how they work. Welcome to you all.

Designer1234


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

chris kelly said:


> I always print all of the pages. I like to keep a full folder. Hehee.


I do this also, I purchase binders when they put them on clearance when the back to school sales end. I found a box of sheet protectors also on sale at an office supply store. Index sheets to separate the different projects and I'm happy and organized. :thumbup: Speaking of which I have a stack of patterns I need to put in the binders. :roll:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

You are all so organised!! I print the off, forget to staple them together, they get mixed up, fall on the floor, get mixed up with other patterns and I have to print them off again!!

Sigh, I wish I were more organised  Or perhaps had a secretary!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> I would say yes, give or take. I've made these pandas in several different mediums and the yardage is about the same.
> 
> The reason I added the yardage is because the different eyelashes, although the same in weight, vary so much in yardage.
> 
> ps: there are no dumb questions OK??


I'm so glad to know this also, I finally found the Pipsqueak yarn and it is so soft and cuddly, I want to use it for one of your other bear patterns. One of my "kids" from DS's college days is having a baby girl next month, I see a Gypsycream bear heading her way :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> You are all so organised!! I print the off, forget to staple them together, they get mixed up, fall on the floor, get mixed up with other patterns and I have to print them off again!!
> 
> Sigh, I wish I were more organised  Or perhaps had a secretary!!


If I were closer, I'd be that secretary for you :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> If I were closer, I'd be that secretary for you :thumbup: :thumbup:


If you were closer, I'd hire you!!!


----------



## OMgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> A red faced Pat here talking to you today. OMgirl very kindly pointed out a couple of editing/typos to this pattern. I have gotten #2 son out of bed to amend the pattern for me and uploaded the edited version to Craftsy and Etsy.
> 
> ...


You are very welcome!
I thought maybe I was just reading it wrong and misunderstanding what to do...
...off to download the edited copy!!!...

...just re-downloaded the pattern on Craftsy...
It did not show the changes/corrections yet.
Will try again later today.


----------



## Shelly4545 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Pat, have been admiring your Pandas for so long... Even bought a pattern a couple of months ago... Alas it sat there, afraid to get my feet wet...now I have purchased the panda pattern and signed up for the workshop...I'm not a novice knitter but I would say an advanced beginner... Never made toys and feel a bit intimidated I guess... I think I will start with a light color worsted from my stash so I can clearly see how the bears are assembled... I do love the look of the panda you posted in this listing... It's the third picture, the tiny one in the middle... Do you recall the yarn you used to make it... Love the whispy look...( would like to buy for future )... Hoping to have success with pandamonium and on to many more of your patterns... One more precious than the other... Rochelle


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

OMgirl said:


> You are very welcome!
> I thought maybe I was just reading it wrong and misunderstanding what to do...
> ...off to download the edited copy!!!...
> 
> ...


I've just pm'd you


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Shelly4545 said:


> Hi Pat, have been admiring your Pandas for so long... Even bought a pattern a couple of months ago... Alas it sat there, afraid to get my feet wet...now I have purchased the panda pattern and signed up for the workshop...I'm not a novice knitter but I would say an advanced beginner... Never made toys and feel a bit intimidated I guess... I think I will start with a light color worsted from my stash so I can clearly see how the bears are assembled... I do love the look of the panda you posted in this listing... It's the third picture, the tiny one in the middle... Do you recall the yarn you used to make it... Love the whispy look...( would like to buy for future )... Hoping to have success with pandamonium and on to many more of your patterns... One more precious than the other... Rochelle


So pleased you are going to join us. Please don't feel intimidated by putting a bear together, as long as you relax you will find that they pretty much put themselves together lol! I'll be doing a lot of photographs and direction for that part of this workshop because you are not alone, a lot of folk feel the same.

Its a good idea to start off with a simple yarn if you are in any doubt, you will still have a lovely panda at the end of it, promise.

The yarn I used for the little panda in that photo is Yarn Paradise Eyelash Yarn. Not sure if I'm allowed to put links in but I'll risk it:

http://www.yarn-paradise.com/eyelash

The lashes are approximately an inch long, so if you can find a yarn locally that is what you should look for


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> So pleased you are going to join us. Please don't feel intimidated by putting a bear together, as long as you relax you will find that they pretty much put themselves together lol! I'll be doing a lot of photographs and direction for that part of this workshop because you are not alone, a lot of folk feel the same.
> 
> Its a good idea to start off with a simple yarn if you are in any doubt, you will still have a lovely panda at the end of it, promise.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link. Others do it and it is a help and an answer to a question. Also the link helps to find the right thing. Yarn Paradise web site it huge. I have way more yarn for the pandas than I need but have bookmarked the link for other bears and animals. Who knows when another will appear under Gypsycream in Craftsy. I know I will need it.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Thanks for the link. Others do it and it is a help and an answer to a question. Also the link helps to find the right thing. Yarn Paradise web site it huge. I have way more yarn for the pandas than I need but have bookmarked the link for other bears and animals. Who knows when another will appear under Gypsycream in Craftsy. I know I will need it.


Just you mind that "trigger" finger of yours if you are hovering over that website!!! We all know the trouble it causes you lol!!


----------



## OMgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> I've just pm'd you


I've just emailed you :*)


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

OMgirl said:


> I've just emailed you :*)


Just replied


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

got my pattern yea!


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> You are all so organised!! I print the off, forget to staple them together, they get mixed up, fall on the floor, get mixed up with other patterns and I have to print them off again!!
> 
> Sigh, I wish I were more organised  Or perhaps had a secretary!!


Hey!!! I thought you had one, all be it part-time. His name is.... HIMSELF. Is he failing in his responsibilities??? *Chuckle*


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi Do we all have to have the 14 and 15 pages that are wrong 
vera


----------



## irishrose24 (Jun 20, 2013)

I just bought my pattern. I've never done a bear before- just couldn't resist though. The pattern is just so adorable!! Thanks for having this class-so excited!! ONe question- I just saw OMgirls post, and my downloaded pattern still has the incorrect pages. How do I get the amended one?


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

vera M said:


> Hi Do we all have to have the 14 and 15 pages that are wrong
> vera


PM Gypsycream. She'll help you.


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

Pat, what type of yarn did you use for the pandas? I have looked in my stash and the only snowflake yarn I have is white in double knitting,could I use that double?Do you know where I could buy the black snowflake if that is what you used.Thanks.


----------



## Shelly4545 (Oct 4, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> So pleased you are going to join us. Please don't feel intimidated by putting a bear together, as long as you relax you will find that they pretty much put themselves together lol! I'll be doing a lot of photographs and direction for that part of this workshop because you are not alone, a lot of folk feel the same.
> 
> Its a good idea to start off with a simple yarn if you are in any doubt, you will still have a lovely panda at the end of it, promise.
> 
> ...


Thank you Pat... It worked and now can order yarn for baby Panda when I'm ready... Will print out pattern today... Read through all the postings but couldn't find answer to " which Panda are we starting first? "... Want to review that pattern and make notes. You really have your work cut out for you.... Even now, answering everyone's questions... You're the Best...


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

judybug52 said:


> Ok thanks. Just wanted to buy enough yarn, going out today to find some. Might go with the pipsqueak for my first. Judy


Judy, to add in what Pat told you about the needle size.. yes do go up. From using the pipsqueak yarn in one of the bunny I did last year, that bunny was HUGE in comparison to the one I just finished this week and it wasn't because of the needle size either. The yarn just knits big and btw I used size 5 needles when I used the pipsqueak. I think next time and there will be one, I'll use size #6. Ok, I gave in my 2 cents here.


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

Briallu said:


> Pat, what type of yarn did you use for the pandas? I have looked in my stash and the only snowflake yarn I have is white in double knitting,could I use that double?Do you know where I could buy the black snowflake if that is what you used.Thanks.


I found it here:
http://uk.deramores.com/sirdar-snuggly-snowflake-chunky


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Briallu said:


> Pat, what type of yarn did you use for the pandas? I have looked in my stash and the only snowflake yarn I have is white in double knitting,could I use that double?Do you know where I could buy the black snowflake if that is what you used.Thanks.


Yes you can use the double knit snowflake, your panda will be slightly smaller but it still works OK


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Briallu said:


> Pat, what type of yarn did you use for the pandas? I have looked in my stash and the only snowflake yarn I have is white in double knitting,could I use that double?Do you know where I could buy the black snowflake if that is what you used.Thanks.


Yes you can use the double knit snowflake, your panda will be slightly smaller but it still works OK


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Re the amendments. If you haven't received an updated version from Craftsy and Etsy (these things sometimes don't update for some reason). Or you just want the affected amended pages, please pm me and I'll give you my email address, you can then email me and I'll send you the amended pattern or pages.

So sorry for the mix up


----------



## barbara55 (Apr 27, 2012)

Sldelisa said:


> Can't Find My Pattern. I purchased the pattern with PayPal (I have the receipt) but now I can't find it! Anyone have any ideas?


Is it in 'your account' in Etsy or wherever you purchased it from?


----------



## barbara55 (Apr 27, 2012)

Will double knitting used double give an Aran thickness? Or 3 strands maybe, or can you purchase small balls of Aran I usually get 500gs balls and font really want to buy that.


----------



## judybug52 (Sep 26, 2012)

LindaM said:


> Judy, to add in what Pat told you about the needle size.. yes do go up. From using the pipsqueak yarn in one of the bunny I did last year, that bunny was HUGE in comparison to the one I just finished this week and it wasn't because of the needle size either. The yarn just knits big and btw I used size 5 needles when I used the pipsqueak. I think next time and there will be one, I'll use size #6. Ok, I gave in my 2 cents here.


Ok thank you so much for the information. I can use all the help I can get. Judy


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

barbara55 said:


> Will double knitting used double give an Aran thickness? Or 3 strands maybe, or can you purchase small balls of Aran I usually get 500gs balls and font really want to buy that.


No I don't think you can double up double knit, it would be too thick. You can purchase small balls or Aran these days. Try Deramores if you want to buy online


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Shelly4545 said:


> Thank you Pat... It worked and now can order yarn for baby Panda when I'm ready... Will print out pattern today... Read through all the postings but couldn't find answer to " which Panda are we starting first? "... Want to review that pattern and make notes. You really have your work cut out for you.... Even now, answering everyone's questions... You're the Best...


Shelly you can do whichever panda you want to do first. I did a large one and a small one so that anyone who hasn't made a bear, used eyelash or thinks they are a slow knitter can perhaps try the small one and still keep up. If you haven't received the amended pattern could you please pm me


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

IceYarns had run out of black eyelash yesterday afternoon. How odd!! :lol: 
I ordered from eBay - very little price difference, just pennies.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> IceYarns had run out of black eyelash yesterday afternoon. How odd!! :lol:
> I ordered from eBay - very little price difference, just pennies.


I think they should be offering KP members a discount!!! Pleased you have managed to locate some


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi I have sent you a pm for the pages 14 and 15 
veram


----------



## sheilab (Feb 18, 2014)

Gypsycream said:


> Re the amendments. If you haven't received an updated version from Craftsy and Etsy (these things sometimes don't update for some reason). Or you just want the affected amended pages, please pm me and I'll give you my email address, you can then email me and I'll send you the amended pattern or pages.
> 
> So sorry for the mix up


I downloaded the pattern on the 19th from craftsy - are the amended pages on that one?


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

sheilab said:


> I downloaded the pattern on the 19th from craftsy - are the amended pages on that one?


No could you pm me please.


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

I have just ordered my pattern, will it have the amended pages? In simple language how do I register for the workshop?Ihave a ipad.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Briallu said:


> I have just ordered my pattern, will it have the amended pages? In simple language how do I register for the workshop?Ihave a ipad.


Yes you will have the updated pattern. Anyone purchasing from last night will have the updated version.

If you keep a watch on this thread, nearer the time there will be a link to the main workshop starting on the 5th March, once its posted you just have to say "I'm in" and then you will get all the updates on that thread.


----------



## Betty H (Sep 25, 2012)

Is the amended pattern listed as Panda Bear(2 sizes included)(1).pdf

Looking forward to doing my very first bear.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Betty H said:


> Is the amended pattern listed as Panda Bear(2 sizes included)(1).pdf
> 
> Looking forward to doing my very first bear.


If you purchased you pattern after last night (02.21.14) then you will have the amended pattern. If you purchased before please pm me


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

Thank you Pat for your help.I ordered the Miniature bear pattern today as well and have just started that .


----------



## marchar (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi
I sent you pm yesterday for the amended pages but have not yet received them. Just wanted to make sure it was received, not in a great rush to get them yet.


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi 
I have pm you and sent my address to you a couple of days ago but not recieved the up/ date of the pattern 
veram


----------



## Betty H (Sep 25, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> If you purchased you pattern after last night (02.21.14) then you will have the amended pattern. If you purchased before please pm me


Thank you, I just downloaded the version 2 and deleted the version 1.


----------



## Sharon Lee (Jun 13, 2011)

Purchased the pattern and waiting to start. Please include me in this workshop.
Thanks,
Sharon


----------



## kerriwg (Oct 13, 2011)

Betty H said:


> Thank you, I just downloaded the version 2 and deleted the version 1.


That's what I wanted to do delete the first. Did Pat send you the amended one?


----------



## Betty H (Sep 25, 2012)

kerriwg said:


> That's what I wanted to do delete the first. Did Pat send you the amended one?


No, I went to the download site again and downloaded version 2.


----------



## kerriwg (Oct 13, 2011)

Betty H said:


> No, I went to the download site again and downloaded version 2.


I purchased mine from craftsy, is that where you found the amended pattern?


----------



## Betty H (Sep 25, 2012)

kerriwg said:


> I purchased mine from craftsy, is that where you found the amended pattern?


Yes


----------



## kerriwg (Oct 13, 2011)

Betty H said:


> Yes


Thank you. I tried earlier and it gave me the same one. I'll try again. Thanks again for the info.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

marchar said:


> Hi
> I sent you pm yesterday for the amended pages but have not yet received them. Just wanted to make sure it was received, not in a great rush to get them yet.


Hi, I've replied to your pm with my email address, if you could email me I'll send you the updates.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

vera M said:


> Hi
> I have pm you and sent my address to you a couple of days ago but not recieved the up/ date of the pattern
> veram


I haven't received your email address angel, I've just pm'd you mine, if you could email me that would be great


----------



## Shelly4545 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Pat.... You are quicker than the energizer bunny.... Thanks for the current version... See you on Panda Day ... Rochelle.


----------



## kerriwg (Oct 13, 2011)

Shelly4545 said:


> Hi Pat.... You are quicker than the energizer bunny.... Thanks for the current version... See you on Panda Day ... Rochelle.


She is fast, isn't she? 
Thank you Pat for my amended copy.


----------



## lafranciskar (Jan 18, 2012)

I've just been looking at pictures from the Teddy Bear Picnic and think we should have a Panda Parade at the end of this workshop. Question would be how to organize it. Any ideas?


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm wishing we could get international media coverage! What a great story this would be... people all over the world joining together to knit panda bears at the same time!  Something positive for a change.


lafranciskar said:


> I've just been looking at pictures from the Teddy Bear Picnic and think we should have a Panda Parade at the end of this workshop. Question would be how to organize it. Any ideas?


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

lafranciskar said:


> I've just been looking at pictures from the Teddy Bear Picnic and think we should have a Panda Parade at the end of this workshop. Question would be how to organize it. Any ideas?


Shirley(Designer1234) usually posts a parade on the workshop site. She organizes these workshops. Watch on the post any she will post the link to the workshop site. You have to click on that to get to the Panda workshop. She will post the link March 5. That is when Pat will start the workshop. Enjoy they are all a lot of fun and you meet so many nice people from all over.
When there are enough panda pictures posted she will start the parade.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Its going to be amazing seeing all the complete pandas from around the world


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

How are you all getting on locating yarn, eyes, noses? Hope its all coming together now and you will be ready. Just checked my calendar and its only 10 days before we start (those who haven't already had a dabble ). Hopefully all will be in place by then.

Must say I'm thrilled by the amount of members we are going to have on this workshop. I hope I can do it justice.


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> How are you all getting on locating yarn, eyes, noses? Hope its all coming together now and you will be ready. Just checked my calendar and its only 10 days before we start (those who haven't already had a dabble ). Hopefully all will be in place by then.
> 
> Must say I'm thrilled by the amount of members we are going to have on this workshop. I hope I can do it justice.


There is no doubt you will do the Workshop justice, Pat! It is going to be a great experience for all!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> How are you all getting on locating yarn, eyes, noses? Hope its all coming together now and you will be ready. Just checked my calendar and its only 10 days before we start (those who haven't already had a dabble ). Hopefully all will be in place by then.
> 
> Must say I'm thrilled by the amount of members we are going to have on this workshop. I hope I can do it justice.


Your patterns do you justice every day, Pat. Oh course you'll do this Workshop justice. We can't wait. You have an amazing talent and a heart of gold. We wouldn't be following you if we had any doubts as to our own acheivements in knitting these gorgeous Pandas, with your help. Thank you for encouraging us through all your Huggables.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

I know that you will be awesome Pat. Looking forward to this workshop. Also looking forward to all the different colored pandas.


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

Okay, pattern purchased and downloaded. Now I get to go yarn shopping (again!) Yeah!!! Can't wait to start this one. I've been doing cowls and hats for co-workers for so long I need something else to work on


----------



## Bonbelle123 (Oct 19, 2013)

Gypsycream said:


> How are you all getting on locating yarn, eyes, noses? Hope its all coming together now and you will be ready. Just checked my calendar and its only 10 days before we start (those who haven't already had a dabble ). Hopefully all will be in place by then.
> 
> Must say I'm thrilled by the amount of members we are going to have on this workshop. I hope I can do it justice.


Hi Pat
I ordered my yarn yesterday and have ordered my eyes and noses as well. All should be here this coming week. The colors I picked for my panda are camel and cream as they were out of black and white eyelash yarn. I'm excited to be in this workshop as this will be my first attempt at making one of your bears. Can't wait to get started and thank you so much for teaching this Pat!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Bonbelle123 said:


> Hi Pat
> I ordered my yarn yesterday and have ordered my eyes and noses as well. All should be here this coming week. The colors I picked for my panda are camel and cream as they were out of black and white eyelash yarn. I'm excited to be in this workshop as this will be my first attempt at making one of your bears. Can't wait to get started and thank you so much for teaching this Pat!


ooh nice colour choices! Now why didn't I think of those??


----------



## Bonbelle123 (Oct 19, 2013)

Gypsycream said:


> ooh nice colour choices! Now why didn't I think of those??


Thank you! I'm hoping I do well with this as I was looking at the rest of your patterns and would love to make the kitty and dog. I will think positive that this workshop will give me the confidence I need!


----------



## lafranciskar (Jan 18, 2012)

Bet all the yarn stores and suppliers are wondering why there is such a demand for white and black eyelash yarn all of a sudden. Glad I got mine. I also got a bright pink and am going to look for a purple and blue next time I go shopping. I think we're going to have a very colorful group of Pandas!


----------



## lafranciskar (Jan 18, 2012)

Bet all the yarn stores and suppliers are wondering why there is such a demand for white and black eyelash yarn all of a sudden. Glad I got mine. I also got a bright pink and am going to look for a purple and blue next time I go shopping. I think we're going to have a very colorful group of Pandas!


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Blackat and Chris are so right! Pat, you will do great with the workshop and everyone will have so much fun! Can't wait to see everyone's panda!


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Thank you Pat, I got the amended pages you sent me, got the pattern printed, got my yarn and my needles. Looking forward to the workshop.


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi Pat 
Thank you I got the amended pages fine thank you 
veram


----------



## Dottieruth (Dec 12, 2013)

I probably will not be able to start the workshop with the rest of you. On News Years Eve day I finally got in to see an eye doctor and I found out that over night I had a full blown cataract and it had to come out. It took until January 25 until I could see the surgeon and I will not be able to have my surgery until March 4. I do not know the rules for after surgery, so I won't be able to start until they say I can, but with all of you, I know that you will help me catch up. It is hard to write this note with one eye. I am really looking forward to March 4.and then to join this workshop and make my Pandas.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Dottieruth said:


> I probably will not be able to start the workshop with the rest of you. On News Years Eve day I finally got in to see an eye doctor and I found out that over night I had a full blown cataract and it had to come out. It took until January 25 until I could see the surgeon and I will not be able to have my surgery until March 4. I do not know the rules for after surgery, so I won't be able to start until they say I can, but with all of you, I know that you will help me catch up. It is hard to write this note with one eye. I am really looking forward to March 4.and then to join this workshop and make my Pandas.


I hope your surgery goes well for you and you can knit a panda whenever you are able to, you can always check out the workshop thread and get in touch with me if you need any guidance. xx


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm ready. Have my amended pages, black a white boa yarn, and the eyes and nose for my small panda. I will have to order online later for the large panda supplies. I want to try the snowflake for it.


----------



## lafranciskar (Jan 18, 2012)

Pat, I really think you need to put a warning on your patterns: "WARNING these patterns can cause an addiction. Not responsible for lost wages due to purchase of additional patterns or yarn."


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

You got that right, Lafranciskar! I think I may only be missing one out of all of her patterns and now I don't even know which one or why! LOL


lafranciskar said:


> Pat, I really think you need to put a warning on your patterns: "WARNING these patterns can cause an addiction. Not responsible for lost wages due to purchase of additional patterns or yarn."


----------



## lafranciskar (Jan 18, 2012)

That came to me as I sit working on a bear and planning the next. Plus thinking that I really want to get Lil' Bear, Cuddly Bunny and Maxee Monkey patterns. I need a raise!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

tambirrer58 said:


> I'm ready. Have my amended pages, black a white boa yarn, and the eyes and nose for my small panda. I will have to order online later for the large panda supplies. I want to try the snowflake for it.


Sounds like you are set to go. The snowflake does make lovely pandas but have you seen the King Cole Cuddles? Comes in black and white and its very similar to Snowflake, just a little nicer 
http://www.deramores.com/king-cole-cuddles-chunky


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

lafranciskar said:


> That came to me as I sit working on a bear and planning the next. Plus thinking that I really want to get Lil' Bear, Cuddly Bunny and Maxee Monkey patterns. I need a raise!


Yep, that's just what I'm like lol! And when I see a yarn and I wonder what a bear would look like in it lol!!


----------



## kerriwg (Oct 13, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> How are you all getting on locating yarn, eyes, noses? Hope its all coming together now and you will be ready. Just checked my calendar and its only 10 days before we start (those who haven't already had a dabble ). Hopefully all will be in place by then.
> 
> Must say I'm thrilled by the amount of members we are going to have on this workshop. I hope I can do it justice.


You are wonderful Pat, to help all of us and offering this great workshop. You are bringing joy to a lot of people and future bear parents.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

kerriwg said:


> You are wonderful Pat, to help all of us and offering this great workshop. You are bringing joy to a lot of people and future bear parents.


Awww! believe me its a pleasure  (got to recruit more bear addicts somehow!!)


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

There is a bid war going on in ebay for black eyelash. I hope it's Not one of you out there...lol...I need my black yarn. Now stop bidding against me will ya...hehehehe


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone -- Designer1234 here. It is so nice to see that you are all getting your supplies together and have bought your patterns.

It is a real honor for us to have Pat agree to teach a workshop for us. She is such a wonderful lady and such an addition to KP.

Just remember -- Page one of this thread gives you the information as to how to find the pattern and once you do that, come back here and follow this thread.

On the 3rd I will open the workshop and let you all know where to go and what to do. It will be a private forum on the Workshop sectiion, and the class will start on the 4th. Sooo, everyone - read all the posts that Pat answers as well as all my posts and I will drop by every day or two until it is time to open the workshop.

_Just in case you haven't joined us previously. These workshops are free to KP members as all of us volunteer our time, including the teachers and all of us are KP members. Our teachers volunteer their time to share techniques or patterns and other information with the students. In this case - you will all make the little Panda's together using the special pattern that Pat designed for our workshop_.

Watch here for further information! Designer1234


----------



## yvettem (Jul 24, 2012)

Count me in


----------



## bcapiak (Jan 23, 2014)

Count me in too!


----------



## beachbaby (Oct 17, 2013)

I can't wait, I love all of Pat 's designs. Thanks to Pat I got my pattern finally downloaded. Thanks everyone for the info on yarns and accessories needed for the panda bears.


----------



## maceace (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm in, too. Just got my pattern!


----------



## Skitzie (Apr 29, 2012)

May I join your panda workshop?


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

Waiting for my yarn to come in, and then I'm ready for take off. 
This is going to be a very HUGE class. Hope I can keep up and if not, I'll catch up. Not like its a race or anything. I'm so excited...woohoo!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Skitzie said:


> May I join your panda workshop?


It would be lovely if you would!! Info on the pattern if you haven't already got it is on the very first post on this thread. Welcome


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

LindaM said:


> Waiting for my yarn to come in, and then I'm ready for take off.
> This is going to be a very HUGE class. Hope I can keep up and if not, I'll catch up. Not like its a race or anything. I'm so excited...woohoo!


Did you win your bid  ? No this isn't a race and we have plenty of time.


----------



## marchar (Jul 1, 2011)

Has anyone gotten the eyes and nose on line? Can you let me know where I can order them?

Thanks


----------



## Betty H (Sep 25, 2012)

marchar said:


> Has anyone gotten the eyes and nose on line? Can you let me know where I can order them?
> 
> Thanks


I ordered mine from http://stores.ebay.com/Sassy-Bears-and-Fabrics?_trksid=p2047675.l2563 I had to get the 15mm size as she does not carry the 14mm.


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Did you win your bid  ? No this isn't a race and we have plenty of time.


No Pat, I didn't win the biddings. I had 2 of them just in case I lost one,but got out bid on both by cents. But I got a better deal from one of groups on facebook that sells Ice yarn so I am all set now. Yarn will be in this week..wheew, just in time too. I was bidding on a different kind of eyelash but I am not sorry I lost. I'm used to ice yarn and like it better for bears anyways. Got more pink for bunnies too. Have to make more of those.


----------



## momrnbk (Nov 26, 2011)

marchar said:


> Has anyone gotten the eyes and nose on line? Can you let me know where I can order them?
> 
> Thanks


I ordered mine from Etsy. 6060 is the shop. I had to choose other sizes, but since 1mm = 0.0393701 inch it shouldn't make much of a difference. I had my order in 3 days.


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

This lady is very fair priced and ships really quickly. I buy my eyes from her all the time. I messaged her and told her she may be getting quite a few orders in the next few days! LOL


Betty H said:


> I ordered mine from http://stores.ebay.com/Sassy-Bears-and-Fabrics?_trksid=p2047675.l2563 I had to get the 15mm size as she does not carry the 14mm.


----------



## pdljmpr (Dec 16, 2011)

Is it too late to join? I would like to be included. Thanks


----------



## Sharon22209 (Jun 13, 2011)

I would like to be counted in also, it may depend on my work schedule as to whether I finish but I want to. I got my pattern though craftsy and I just checked and the update was not there,can I please get it or tell me how to get it. Thanks. I am excited to start this, I've wanted to do the bears but haven't had the courage to do it. Thanks again!!!


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

Sharon22209 said:


> I would like to be counted in also, it may depend on my work schedule as to whether I finish but I want to. I got my pattern though craftsy and I just checked and the update was not there,can I please get it or tell me how to get it. Thanks. I am excited to start this, I've wanted to do the bears but haven't had the courage to do it. Thanks again!!!


If you got your pattern today or yesterday I think your all set with the amended part. But check with Pat to be sure.


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

momrnbk said:


> I ordered mine from Etsy. 6060 is the shop. I had to choose other sizes, but since 1mm = 0.0393701 inch it shouldn't make much of a difference. I had my order in 3 days.


I've ordered from her before also. In fact its where I got my noses from her at first but she didn't have the color eyes I wanted (gold) so I found another place on ebay with great prices also. http://glasseyesonline.com/ or http://www.etsy.com/shop/GlassEyesOnLine?section_id=5281631&ref=shopsection_leftnav_8


----------



## Sharon22209 (Jun 13, 2011)

I bought my pattern last Thursday, I believe. Would that have had the amended in it? Thanks!!!


----------



## NJQuiet1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Got the updates, pat...thank you for your promptness!
Lynn


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks Pat, I received the corrected pattern.


----------



## KathySue (Apr 18, 2011)

I was unable to join when the colorful Gypsy Cream bears were offered and I could just view the pictures and rave reviews with envy! So glad.....it's Pandas to the rescue! I am definitely in and my colors are blue and white as just welcomed a grandson this month.
Also, Designer1234does a great job keeping us in line (thread) from start to finish. My 1st KAL was the complicated,hard Tree of Life Afghan that made me a knitter extraordinaire to all who saw it.Yet it was easy and flowed with all the good instructions and answers to all the questions and feeling of working hard with a good group. 
Talking too much but excited and ready to become a toy bear extraordinaire with Gypsy Cream advice. You guys never give up in anybody till we finally get it. Thanks for doing this!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

pdljmpr said:


> Is it too late to join? I would like to be included. Thanks


Of course you aren't too late to join, all are welcome. If you've not got your pattern yet there is a link on the first post on where to get it.

Looking forward to seeing you in the workshop


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

KathySue said:


> I was unable to join when the colorful Gypsy Cream bears were offered and I could just view the pictures and rave reviews with envy! So glad.....it's Pandas to the rescue! I am definitely in and my colors are blue and white as just welcomed a grandson this month.
> Also, Designer1234does a great job keeping us in line (thread) from start to finish. My 1st KAL was the complicated,hard Tree of Life Afghan that made me a knitter extraordinaire to all who saw it.Yet it was easy and flowed with all the good instructions and answers to all the questions and feeling of working hard with a good group.
> Talking too much but excited and ready to become a toy bear extraordinaire with Gypsy Cream advice. You guys never give up in anybody till we finally get it. Thanks for doing this!


Many congratulations on your new grandson, that's lovely!! I'm expecting my second grandchild in August, my first, Rowan, is a lovely little boy, kind of hoping for another boy 

Welcome to the panda workshop!!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Sharon22209 said:


> I bought my pattern last Thursday, I believe. Would that have had the amended in it? Thanks!!!


I've pm'd you Sharon


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

LindaM said:


> No Pat, I didn't win the biddings. I had 2 of them just in case I lost one,but got out bid on both by cents. But I got a better deal from one of groups on facebook that sells Ice yarn so I am all set now. Yarn will be in this week..wheew, just in time too. I was bidding on a different kind of eyelash but I am not sorry I lost. I'm used to ice yarn and like it better for bears anyways. Got more pink for bunnies too. Have to make more of those.


You know where you are with Ice Yarns don't you Linda, so perhaps it wasn't meant to be


----------



## barbara55 (Apr 27, 2012)

LindaM said:


> No Pat, I didn't win the biddings. I had 2 of them just in case I lost one,but got out bid on both by cents. But I got a better deal from one of groups on facebook that sells Ice yarn so I am all set now. Yarn will be in this week..wheew, just in time too. I was bidding on a different kind of eyelash but I am not sorry I lost. I'm used to ice yarn and like it better for bears anyways. Got more pink for bunnies too. Have to make more of those.


Can you tell me what group you buy your Ice yarn through please? Still haven't got any if mine yet


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

barbara55 said:


> Can you tell me what group you buy your Ice yarn through please? Still haven't got any if mine yet


I get mine direct from Ice Yarns in Turkey, did hear they had sold out of black though.

You can use any eyelash yarn, Deramores sells Eskimo by Stylecraft which is just as nice


----------



## barbara55 (Apr 27, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> I get mine direct from Ice Yarns in Turkey, did hear they had sold out of black though.
> 
> You can use any eyelash yarn, Deramores sells Eskimo by Stylecraft which is just as nice


Yes thank need to have a good look today and get it all from one place, just so dislike postage prices lol


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

barbara55 said:


> Yes thank need to have a good look today and get it all from one place, just so dislike postage prices lol


with you on the postage from Turkey, but the yarn is cheap. Deramores postage is very reasonable, I tend to buy mostly from them these days.


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> with you on the postage from Turkey, but the yarn is cheap. Deramores postage is very reasonable, I tend to buy mostly from them these days.


Pat, I usually buy from Turkey also but since I heard they were out of black I went with Woking Yarns from Facebook. To me in the USA it was cheaper than yarnparadise for some reason. So I ordered from them this time. Time factor of it arriving will be the same.. 3-4 days so I am waiting for it now. And to add to that, the girl is from the UK so I don't know if she has it in stock or what. Worth taking a look at from her if your in the UK.


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

I m using Bernat Boa yarn, and the recommended needle size is US 9. The pattern suggests US 4. Should I go somewhere in between?


----------



## NJQuiet1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Gypsycream said:


> I get mine direct from Ice Yarns in Turkey, did hear they had sold out of black though.
> 
> You can use any eyelash yarn, Deramores sells Eskimo by Stylecraft which is just as nice


I just ordered Eskimo from this website. I got free shipping on my first order simply by signing up for their newsletter. Hopefully all goes well with the shipment...I should have it in a couple days. I will let you know.
http://www.loveknitting.com/us/stylecraft-eskimo-dk

Lynn


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Judyh said:


> I m using Bernat Boa yarn, and the recommended needle size is US 9. The pattern suggests US 4. Should I go somewhere in between?


I've never tried Bernat Boa so can't really give you first hand experience. I would suggest you have a little test knit if possible with the 4US needles and if its too uncomfortable then go up a size. You need a tight weave you your knitted fabric so the stuffing doesn't peep through.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

NJQuiet1 said:


> I just ordered Eskimo from this website. I got free shipping on my first order simply by signing up for their newsletter. Hopefully all goes well with the shipment...I should have it in a couple days. I will let you know.
> http://www.loveknitting.com/us/stylecraft-eskimo-dk
> 
> Lynn


Lucky you getting free shipping. The Eskimo is nice yarn to work with.


----------



## NJQuiet1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Gypsycream said:


> Lucky you getting free shipping. The Eskimo is nice yarn to work with.


Not only the free shipping but here's alink they sent for anyone else that wishes to buy through them:

I recently used LoveKnitting and was given this offer for my friends to get 15% off your first order. I thought you might like it.

Get a discount code for 15% off at LoveKnitting 
http://www.loveknitting.com/uk/share?utm_source=mentionme&utm_medium=ref


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

NJQuiet1 said:


> Not only the free shipping but here's alink they sent for anyone else that wishes to buy through them:
> 
> I recently used LoveKnitting and was given this offer for my friends to get 15% off your first order. I thought you might like it.
> 
> ...


I'm really surprised you got free shipping as they seem to be a UK based site. I've been on their email list for a while and look their services and yarn choices. Thank you for the discount code, I'm sure a lot of folk will enjoy it


----------



## marchar (Jul 1, 2011)

Betty H said:


> I ordered mine from http://stores.ebay.com/Sassy-Bears-and-Fabrics?_trksid=p2047675.l2563 I had to get the 15mm size as she does not carry the 14mm.


thanks, just ordered it!!


----------



## NJQuiet1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Gypsycream said:


> I'm really surprised you got free shipping as they seem to be a UK based site. I've been on their email list for a while and look their services and yarn choices. Thank you for the discount code, I'm sure a lot of folk will enjoy it


I was surprised, too...but the free shipping code worked! Enjoy the discount.


----------



## docdot (Jul 11, 2013)

Please count me -IN-. LOVE Pandas.

Thank you to the many helpful bear knitters who have given me encouragement to put my pieces together. I have 4 bears worth of unbearably adorable arms and legs and bodies and heads calling to me from the depths of my workbag.

Then scout about for a techie to post pics for me.
(notice there is still no avatar.. techie deficient am I)

Thank you, Gypsy Cream for providing us with these wonderful patterns. Love. Love. Love


----------



## kemu (Sep 11, 2011)

Is this course going to be daily or once or twice a week until project is completed?


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

kemu said:


> Is this course going to be daily or once or twice a week until project is completed?


Ah good question. I don't look on it as a course as such. We'll all start on the same day and start with the body. I'll knit along side you all but I wont be setting a pace, just knitting naturally. If anyone has questions or problems then they will ask on the thread and I will reply as soon as I can, bearing in mind the time difference. I'll post photos to help explain anything folk are having trouble with.

Once I've got my pieces knitted I'll start the assembly, adding photos on a daily basis as I go along. All the questions and answers will stay on the thread, along with the photos even when the workshop has finished.

This isn't a race, we work at our own pace, some may not be able to knit that much per day due to work or other commitments, some people knit faster, some have never knitted with eyelash, some have never knitted a bear. So I think its important that everyone pops in as and when they can.

But I'll always be here to help. After the thread has been closed you can always pm me and I'll talk you through whatever you are having a problem with


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> Sounds like you are set to go. The snowflake does make lovely pandas but have you seen the King Cole Cuddles? Comes in black and white and its very similar to Snowflake, just a little nicer
> http://www.deramores.com/king-cole-cuddles-chunky


Could you explain what is nicer about it? And which one is thicker, would you say? 
I do so appreciate the yarn suggestions. I don't have much selection in our stores and it's risky buying online without a recommendation.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

tambirrer58 said:


> Could you explain what is nicer about it? And which one is thicker, would you say?
> I do so appreciate the yarn suggestions. I don't have much selection in our stores and it's risky buying online without a recommendation.


lol! by nicer, I perhaps mean cheaper!! You get 50grams of the King Coles Cuddles but only 25 grams of the Sirdar Snowflake. It knit the same but looks less clumpy when knitted, if that makes sense.

Don't know if you are aware but when Snowflake first came out a few years ago, it was a lot nicer yarn, the finished item was had a nicer finish. They then changed it to Cuddly Snowflake or something like that and its completely different. I use it because there isn't a lot of choice but the King Cole Cuddles is slightly better and slightly cheaper


----------



## Karen Liebengood (Jan 28, 2011)

I would love to join, how do I do that! I'm going to buy the pattern right now!


----------



## barbara55 (Apr 27, 2012)

docdot said:


> Please count me -IN-. LOVE Pandas.
> 
> Thank you to the many helpful bear knitters who have given me encouragement to put my pieces together. I have 4 bears worth of unbearably adorable arms and legs and bodies and heads calling to me from the depths of my workbag.
> 
> ...


Oh you really need to get them put together, I must admit I don't like the sewing stuffing and stitching together but it's just a waste of your time and money if you don't, and those poor little disjointed bears stuffed at the bottom of your bag feeling very unloved, go on show them some love.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Karen Liebengood said:


> I would love to join, how do I do that! I'm going to buy the pattern right now!


Keep an eye on this thread and Designer1234 will post a link to the workshop starting on 5th March


----------



## Karen Liebengood (Jan 28, 2011)

Cool, I bought my pattern tonight and will get my supplies Thursday when I'm off work! Can't wait to start!


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

I purchased the pattern several days ago, and am looking forward to this workshop. I've never done a workshop before, so have "beginner's jitters". I have not yet, but will read everything here, and maybe that will help.

The bears are really cute, so I'm looking forward to making them. Still collecting some materials as well.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

KJKnitCro said:


> I purchased the pattern several days ago, and am looking forward to this workshop. I've never done a workshop before, so have "beginner's jitters". I have not yet, but will read everything here, and maybe that will help.
> 
> The bears are really cute, so I'm looking forward to making them. Still collecting some materials as well.


lol! you have beginners jitters, how do you think I feel??? I'm sure we'll all get along fine and learn from each other


----------



## Cerises1949 (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm really looking forward to it.......


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Gypsycream said:


> lol! you have beginners jitters, how do you think I feel??? I'm sure we'll all get along fine and learn from each other


Now, that made me LOL!!! So now I'm all relaxed. I'm POSITIVE that this will be a great knit. I'm still working on reading all the posts in this thread to catch up. Found out last night that going backwards is NOT the way to do it.

Take a few deep breaths, Pat. You'll have no problems holding up your end. Enjoy your day as much as you can.


----------



## KathySue (Apr 18, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Keep an eye on this thread and Designer1234 will post a link to the workshop starting on 5th March


the first info was the class starting March 5th but on page 16 Febr 23rd Designer 1234 stated she was going to open the workshop on March 3rd as classes will start March 4th. Now this page says we are starting March 5th again. No problem really as I am reading everyday to keep up with the info but I do not want to be late saying I am in..so can you clarify?


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

my friend ordered the pattern for me now gonna look for wool in my stash make sure I get right needles then I will be ready I am so anxious thanks pat


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

KathySue said:


> the first info was the class starting March 5th but on page 16 Febr 23rd Designer 1234 stated she was going to open the workshop on March 3rd as classes will start March 4th. Now this page says we are starting March 5th again. No problem really as I am reading everyday to keep up with the info but I do not want to be late saying I am in..so can you clarify?


I noticed that too so I'm as confused as you are lol!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

KathySue said:


> the first info was the class starting March 5th but on page 16 Febr 23rd Designer 1234 stated she was going to open the workshop on March 3rd as classes will start March 4th. Now this page says we are starting March 5th again. No problem really as I am reading everyday to keep up with the info but I do not want to be late saying I am in..so can you clarify?


I noticed that too so I'm as confused as you are lol!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

laurie4 said:


> my friend ordered the pattern for me now gonna look for wool in my stash make sure I get right needles then I will be ready I am so anxious thanks pat


Lovely to have you with us


----------



## wildwinding (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm in, already ordered my yarn! So excited I forgot to say I'm in when I got pattern!


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

thanks pat I just love making those bears of yours


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

Got my black yarn in yesterday, and only took just 3 days. Ok so I have my black, went to my bin to get my white so I will have everything readyto go and guess what happened next. Yep, you guessed it no white eyelash in the bin. I do have a bag with white eyelash so I thought, but when I took it out its a huggble bear all knitted up just not sewned,....arrrrrgggggg. I completely forgot I even had this. Must of been one of my knitting projects that i started when i was on vacation last yr in Portugal.. Now I have to order white, I don't have any for the Panda. And here I am thinking oh good I'm all set for the KAL, ya right...lol I'm off to Woking to order.


----------



## lafranciskar (Jan 18, 2012)

Ah, LindaM you're not alone. I thought I was all set on eyes but in checking the ones I have are all too small so I will be taking a trip shopping this weekend.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Shame we don't live closer, I've white and eyes!!


----------



## lafranciskar (Jan 18, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> Shame we don't live closer, I've white and eyes!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

lafranciskar said:


> Ah, LindaM you're not alone. I thought I was all set on eyes but in checking the ones I have are all too small so I will be taking a trip shopping this weekend.


I haven't checked my eyes and noses yet....oops


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

Have my pattern, yarn and notions! This will be fun! 

Plan to put finished panda in my daughter's Easter basket


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Swwhidbee said:


> Have my pattern, yarn and notions! This will be fun!
> 
> Plan to put finished panda in my daughter's Easter basket


What a great idea, perhaps I should have done something more Easter themed?


----------



## Karen Liebengood (Jan 28, 2011)

I think we are all going to be very happy with pandas!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Phew! that's OK then


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Absolutely!!!!!


Karen Liebengood said:


> I think we are all going to be very happy with pandas!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SuperK (Jun 4, 2012)

Not sure that I will be able to start on time since I searched locally for yarn and came home today with nothing. Just placed an order online to get all of the yarn that I will need for the next couple of months and was able to get free UPS shipping; estimated delivery date is March 5th or 6th!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

SuperK said:


> Not sure that I will be able to start on time since I searched locally for yarn and came home today with nothing. Just placed an order online to get all of the yarn that I will need for the next couple of months and was able to get free UPS shipping; estimated delivery date is March 5th or 6th!


Don't worry, just join in when you get your yarn, this isn't a race and everyone will be working at their own pace


----------



## judybug52 (Sep 26, 2012)

SuperK said:


> Not sure that I will be able to start on time since I searched locally for yarn and came home today with nothing. Just placed an order online to get all of the yarn that I will need for the next couple of months and was able to get free UPS shipping; estimated delivery date is March 5th or 6th!


I see you are from Spring Hill ,Florida . I was just at the JoAnns on 19 in New Port Richie and they had both the black and the white in lion brand fun fur. Michaels has a 50% off coupon you can print off and use there. I just made a few trips in and out.


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

My yarn from Iceyarns arrived today,eyelash and chenille.Pattern printed, needles in bag ready! Haven't thought about eyes/nose....would they have them in Hobbycraft,do you think?Lindseymary


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

lindseymary said:


> My yarn from Iceyarns arrived today,eyelash and chenille.Pattern printed, needles in bag ready! Haven't thought about eyes/nose....would they have them in Hobbycraft,do you think?Lindseymary


Did you order your chenille from Ice Yarns too? Little worried about what you ordered because I've tried about all they have, some is too thin and some is too thick. Can you do a little test knit with it before you start please 

Can't advise about eyes and noses as I'm in the UK, perhaps some other US members can help you there.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

KathySue said:


> the first info was the class starting March 5th but on page 16 Febr 23rd Designer 1234 stated she was going to open the workshop on March 3rd as classes will start March 4th. Now this page says we are starting March 5th again. No problem really as I am reading everyday to keep up with the info but I do not want to be late saying I am in..so can you clarify?


*Designer here. Sorry for the confusion*. It is completely my fault that there is confusion. I didn't realize I had posted the wrong date. Sorry.

*Here is the correct timeline*.

We originally were going to hold the workshop starting on March l8.

However it was changed to * start onMarch 5*, and I will open the workshop on the evening of March 4th around 6 pm EST. (north American time). Anytime after that is fine for you to go to the workshop and type I am in..

I will come here and announce when it is open.

The information and our workshop requirements regarding sign ing in as well as other information will be posted on the first page of the workshop..

I will then let gypsy cream know that it is open, and I *will then come here and give you the information as to how to go directly to the workshop for those who have never taken a workshop with us*

We don't have a 'sign up' ability on KP . so we ask that '_when you leave here and go to the workshop_ you sign *I'm In* I will count you in and delete your post.

The count is just for our information- however it helps if you have 
signed in because if you are on watch the copies of the emails from the workshop will be sent to your email address.

*If you have not subscribed to our workshop section and wish to do so* -

go to my profile at the top of this page, click on it and then click on sections - then subscribe to the workshop Section as well as any other of the sections listed there that interest you.

Knitting and crochet workshops with designer1234'

this would then make sure the section would appear on your home page when you sign into KP.

while you are still in 'my profile' you will see -notifications informaton - go there and click in the two windows andarrange for notifications of posts in topics you have posted on to be sent to your email address.

If you wish to stop emails being sent from any of the topics you have posted in - just click 'unwatch' at the top of the post on the left hand side- OR go to Watched topics and delete any posts you no longer want to follow.
=======================================
It is great to see how much interest there is in Pat's workshop. I know that you will enjoy it tremendously and it will be an honor to have her visit the workshop and answer your questions.

I can hardly wait to see the beautiful little pandas that will arrive.

follow my posts and I will see you on the 4th when I let you know the workshop is open - and it will start the next day.


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Pat, well I have finished my current projects and am now looking to do something else so here I am. :lol: 

I have a selection of yarn suitable for bears so I should have enough yarn for the Pandas. I have some eyes and noses for bears but struggle to get noses on (is there an easier way?) I am off now to download my pattern.

I think this is going to be a knitting party/ frezzy?)

Thanks for contributing your time for the workshop Pat.

Tina (tintin)


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

tintin63 said:


> Hi Pat, well I have finished my current projects and am now looking to do something else so here I am. :lol:
> 
> I have a selection of yarn suitable for bears so I should have enough yarn for the Pandas. I have some eyes and noses for bears but struggle to get noses on (is there an easier way?) I am off now to download my pattern.
> 
> ...


How lovely you will be joining the Pandamonia Tina  I'll be covering attaching eyes and noses as we go along.


----------



## Deenasan (Apr 7, 2013)

I got some Bernat Boa, has a lovely sheen. Have been working a swatch...oh...my...goodness...it is a bit of a challenge, and I have been just working with the white! I guess I will have to get my trusty readers and a very bright light and just go at a nice relaxing pace...any other suggestions?


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Looking forward.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Deenasan said:


> I got some Bernat Boa, has a lovely sheen. Have been working a swatch...oh...my...goodness...it is a bit of a challenge, and I have been just working with the white! I guess I will have to get my trusty readers and a very bright light and just go at a nice relaxing pace...any other suggestions?


Take your time, working with furry yarn starts as a challenge but I promise it does get easier. I don't even notice it now. We'll be starting with the body which starts white, by the time we get to the black you will be so used to it you'll wonder why you worried about it


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Pat, In your photos on page one the black and white pandas are pictured do they have the contrast pads or did you use the same black as body? its difficult to see properly.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

tintin63 said:


> Pat, In your photos on page one the black and white pandas are pictured do they have the contrast pads or did you use the same black as body? its difficult to see properly.


If you look at the yarn requirements on the front of your pattern you'll see that the panda has plain worsted for paw pads and muzzle. You could use the black eyelash for the paw pads but if you use white eyelash for the muzzle then you will need to trim it back


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> If you look at the yarn requirements on the front of your pattern you'll see that the panda has plain worsted for paw pads and muzzle. You could use the black eyelash for the paw pads but if you use white eyelash for the muzzle then you will need to trim it back


It was just the paw pads I was querying, I know what was on the requirements but the photos seemed to show eylash for both pads and bear. I'm struggling with a black aran as I don't knit much black.


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

Deenasan said:


> I got some Bernat Boa, has a lovely sheen. Have been working a swatch...oh...my...goodness...it is a bit of a challenge, and I have been just working with the white! I guess I will have to get my trusty readers and a very bright light and just go at a nice relaxing pace...any other suggestions?


Boa is nice to work with in any color but since you do have the Black my advice to you is use bright light yes... and use your readers also. I have worked with this black before and dropped a stitch and let me just say this.. it wasn't a pleasant scene trying to find that little stitch to be picked up. The darn thing went several rows down.. arrrgggg.. So do take your time in knitting in the black and count your stitches after each row, it helps that way to in making sure you have all the stitches you need. I hope this helps anyone that is working with black.. counting is so important and you know you haven't dropped a stitch. Looking forward to the workshop when it starts.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

tintin63 said:


> It was just the paw pads I was querying, I know what was on the requirements but the photos seemed to show eylash for both pads and bear. I'm struggling with a black aran as I don't knit much black.


The paw pads are in black aran. On the pictures of on the step by step guide I used a different shade of pink just to show the paw pads.

You could perhaps use a dark grey for the paw pads, there is not reason to use black, or a dusty pink even.


----------



## guitarlady (Mar 21, 2013)

I got my yarn yesterday and downloaded the pattern a few days ago. So glad to be involved in the panda workshop. I have never done this before so it will be an interesting experience. So excited...


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

guitarlady said:


> I got my yarn yesterday and downloaded the pattern a few days ago. So glad to be involved in the panda workshop. I have never done this before so it will be an interesting experience. So excited...


Pleased to have you with us  I'm sure you will enjoy creating a panda bear


----------



## mcarles (Jan 20, 2013)

I was looking over the pattern today and can't find the instructions for the big panda's ears.


did I miss them somewhere?


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

mcarles said:


> I was looking over the pattern today and can't find the instructions for the big panda's ears.
> 
> did I miss them somewhere?


Made me take another look at the pattern  
I found them Page 5 the title isn't bold which may be why you missed them.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

mcarles said:


> I was looking over the pattern today and can't find the instructions for the big panda's ears.
> 
> did I miss them somewhere?


They are on page 5, under the eye patches


----------



## mcarles (Jan 20, 2013)

Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

mcarles said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!!


My fault, I missed "bolding" them when I was editing, sorry


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

I think we can forgive you! ;-)


Gypsycream said:


> My fault, I missed "bolding" them when I was editing, sorry


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

MzBarnz said:


> I think we can forgive you! ;-)


Aww thank you, after 26 pages of typing and editing I think I must have been brain dead by then lol!


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

omg pat how am I gonna bold it when I put everything on a cd hahaha you are forgiven


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

On your samples, are all of the eye patches the knitted in version?


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

tambirrer58 said:


> On your samples, are all of the eye patches the knitted in version?


No, I'll put some photos on for you, first one is knitted in. Second one is sewn on.


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Did you order your chenille from Ice Yarns too? Little worried about what you ordered because I've tried about all they have, some is too thin and some is too thick. Can you do a little test knit with it before you start please
> 
> Can't advise about eyes and noses as I'm in the UK, perhaps some other US members can help you there.


Just checked label:-Velvet Chenille,100gm=60m,needles 7mm.I am in UK(Cardiff),but will look on line after I make a list of all eye/nose sizes needed for the patterns I have(lots!!) and order for them all!!Lindseymary


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

lindseymary said:


> Just checked label:-Velvet Chenille,100gm=60m,needles 7mm.I am in UK(Cardiff),but will look on line after I make a list of all eye/nose sizes needed for the patterns I have(lots!!) and order for them all!!Lindseymary


This one? http://www.yarn-paradise.com/velvet_chenille I think you are going to have to adjust your needle size. I purchased this and couldn't even manage it on a 4mm needle. If you adjust your needles for the muzzle and contrast you must use the same size throughout your panda or it wont be in proportion.


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Do you know what is so exciting here???? The fact that there are so many KPers joining the workshop, who have never (a) Knitted a bear before and (b) so many have never knitted with eyelash before but are so happy to give it a go for these lovely Pandas. To all these people; well done, you've managed the most difficult part of the Workshop, by being positive and determined to produce one of the most gorgeous Cuddly Panda Bears ever seen. Don't forget to write 'I'm in' when Designer 1234 tells you to, and follow Pat and her pattern. Don't be wary of eyelash yarn as once you've got to row 5 of the pattern, you'll wonder what all the fuss was about. See you all there on the 5th.


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> This one? http://www.yarn-paradise.com/velvet_chenille I think you are going to have to adjust your needle size. I purchased this and couldn't even manage it on a 4mm needle. If you adjust your needles for the muzzle and contrast you must use the same size throughout your panda or it wont be in proportion.


Errr,yes that's it. Oh,well it's a good job the sirdar snowflake arrived today :shock: .Will have to find a pattern to use the chenille at some time. Now on a nose and eye hunt!!Lindseymary


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

lindseymary said:


> Errr,yes that's it. Oh,well it's a good job the sirdar snowflake arrived today :shock: .Will have to find a pattern to use the chenille at some time. Now on a nose and eye hunt!!Lindseymary


You could use your chenille for a panda, just chenille and if you run short, I've got some here lol! I had hoped it would be like James C Brett Flutterby but unfortunately its not


----------



## sweetthing 74 (Jun 30, 2013)

Pat I can't believe this but I also ordered the chenille since I couldn't find the eyelash so do I do anything different? Do I still use the worsted for his muzzle and paws? And what size needle do you think I should use?


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

HiPat, I don't know if this will help anyone but I was looking at cream eyelash by king cole and found they had black and white available. It was on eBay a store called wool and craft.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151046365791?var=450174601037&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Tina


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

sweetthing 74 said:


> Pat I can't believe this but I also ordered the chenille since I couldn't find the eyelash so do I do anything different? Do I still use the worsted for his muzzle and paws? And what size needle do you think I should use?


I would say make all your panda chenille, muzzle and paw pads. I think it will looks amazing! Have a little test knit, try coming down just one size, if it knits too loosely then come down half a size until it is comfortable to knit but you are creating a nice tight knitted fabric


----------



## barbara55 (Apr 27, 2012)

I got all my yarn from Deremores this week


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

barbara55 said:


> I got all my yarn from Deremores this week


Deramores are the best aren't they


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Be sure to ask for the KnittingParadise forum discount. She's agreed to do that for us.



Gypsycream said:


> I know a lot of people from the US use: http://www.shop.suncatchereyes.com/Noses_c14.htm
> 
> I don't have any personal experience of this site but have heard they are very good.


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

Have bought mine this evening but I'm going to do it in purple ready for my purple day fundraising (March26 is world epilepsy awareness day)


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Designer here :I saw this on the main forum (chit chat) thought you all might like this, including Pat.

http://www.wimp.com/pandaball/*


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

hennie said:


> Have bought mine this evening but I'm going to do it in purple ready for my purple day fundraising (March26 is world epilepsy awareness day)


I very nearly did a purple one!! It will look great


----------



## BreJ (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm sorry I've never made one of Pat's lovely creations! Are the Pandas knit all in worsted weight yarn?


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Awwww.... cute little panda baby.


Designer1234 said:


> *Designer here :I saw this on the main forum (chit chat) thought you all might like this, including Pat.
> 
> http://www.wimp.com/pandaball/*


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

BreJ said:


> I'm sorry I've never made one of Pat's lovely creations! Are the Pandas knit all in worsted weight yarn?


They can be made in any yarn you like, plain worsted, eyelash, boa, fleecy yarns such as pipsqueak or snowflake.

The photo shows one panda in snowflake and one in boa, just to give you an idea.


----------



## BreJ (Jan 26, 2014)

Thank you Pat I'll have to look around our community to see if I can find some of the fleecy yarns. Much appreciated!


----------



## Shelly4545 (Oct 4, 2011)

Deenasan said:


> I got some Bernat Boa, has a lovely sheen. Have been working a swatch...oh...my...goodness...it is a bit of a challenge, and I have been just working with the white! I guess I will have to get my trusty readers and a very bright light and just go at a nice relaxing pace...any other suggestions?


Hi Deenasan... I too am using BernT Boa... Was wondering what needle size you were using?.... Hope you see this post ... If not, I'll just PM you... Thanks Shelly


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

Mine is all knitted. Ready to start stuffing etc xx will make another when the official kal starts xx


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

Will be watching also Shelly, I also am using bernats Boa. Needles the only thing I need to get ready. Hubby says I'm like a kid at Christmas. Just wait when he doesn't realy see it around and get's it for our Anniversity.


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

Shelly4545 said:


> Hi Deenasan... I too am using BernT Boa... Was wondering what needle size you were using?.... Hope you see this post ... If not, I'll just PM you... Thanks Shelly


I use a size #4 for the Boa... I think #5 would be ok if you knit tight.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

I was going to suggest the same as LindaM. We have boa in the UK, not the lovely Bernat but very similar and I find 4US/3.5mm works just fine


----------



## Shelly4545 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks Linda and Pat... I sort of needed a starting point... I will start with US 4 and see how it goes....


----------



## mrsmup (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi,
Ok, ordered eyes from sun catcher craft eyes.
They did not have 14 mm in the black eyes. So I ordered 12 mm and 15 mm. Will the small difference in the mm be ok? Also felt noses..they only had 9mm and 21 mm in black, is that ok too? Their plastic noses had nostrils..:0
Also, they have very reasonable shipping cost I thought.
Ok..pattern...yarn..needles..eyes/nose ordered..now just need stuffing 
Very excited and nervous at the same time....what fun!


----------



## guitarlady (Mar 21, 2013)

I have not bought the eyes or nose. I am making the small panda. What size do you need for that? I am nervous and excited too.


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

guitarlady said:


> I have not bought the eyes or nose. I am making the small panda. What size do you need for that? I am nervous and excited too.


It says it on the pattern if you look on the page where it starts for the small panda.. 14mm


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

mrsmup said:


> Hi,
> Ok, ordered eyes from sun catcher craft eyes.
> They did not have 14 mm in the black eyes. So I ordered 12 mm and 15 mm. Will the small difference in the mm be ok? Also felt noses..they only had 9mm and 21 mm in black, is that ok too? Their plastic noses had nostrils..:0
> Also, they have very reasonable shipping cost I thought.
> ...


Sounds like you are ready for the off! The size of the eyes and noses will probably depend on how big your pandas turn out. The sizes on the pattern are just a guide as the eyelashes/yarns around the world work up to make bigger or smaller pandas


----------



## barbara55 (Apr 27, 2012)

My nose's have nostrils, do Pandas not have nostrils?


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

barbara55 said:


> My nose's have nostrils, do Pandas not have nostrils?


Your nose will be fine!! Of course pandas have nostrils lol!


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm all ready for the 'off'. Now, let me think..... Have I got everything ready now?


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

OHHHHH NOOOOO! I forgot my yarn.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

lol! think I'll camp out at yours Chris!


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> lol! think I'll camp out at yours Chris!


Your more than welcome Pat. *Chuckle* :lol:  :lol:


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

chris kelly said:


> OHHHHH NOOOOO! I forgot my yarn.


Ohhhh.. are we suppose to have yarn too?...lol I see the wine there and to me your all set to go... ha ha


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

LindaM said:


> Ohhhh.. are we suppose to have yarn too?...lol I see the wine there and to me your all set to go... ha ha


Actually... With the morning that I've had, the wine now needs replacing. (Just kidding, I don't drink). I'll swap it for Ribena. LOL.


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

chris kelly said:


> I'm all ready for the 'off'. Now, let me think..... Have I got everything ready now?


Chris I like that you have healthy snack as well as naughty it looks very inviting. :-D


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Gotta love this place. The wit, humor and camaraderie is wonderful. So glad to be here and experience the atmosphere.....thanks one and all.


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Grammax8 said:


> Gotta love this place. The wit, humor and camaraderie is wonderful. So glad to be here and experience the atmosphere.....thanks one and all.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Where would we be without humour in our lives. This Workshop will be great fun... We've already started the jolliness.


----------



## Scrags (Mar 21, 2012)

I am so excited to start the work shop with all my K P friends . 
We have turned this into true friendship through are love of knitting .
Thank you gypsycream you have given so much joy to so many 
Scrags


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

This actually reminds me of the Teddy Bears Picnic that Alyson ran a couple of years ago, we did have a laugh. Have to have laughter in our lives don't we??


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

I'm in! I got my pattern today. Still shopping for yarn.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Nana Mc said:


> I'm in! I got my pattern today. Still shopping for yarn.


Yay!!


----------



## catlover1960 (May 18, 2012)

Got my yarn today. Could not find exactly what I was looking for but found something called fleece-lite. It is a bulky yarn, now I need to determine what size needle to use.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

catlover1960 said:


> Got my yarn today. Could not find exactly what I was looking for but found something called fleece-lite. It is a bulky yarn, now I need to determine what size needle to use.


Just googled that, is it this one: http://shop.hobbylobby.com/products/quartz-fleece-lite-yarn-326660/

If it is I think you are going to have a big panda


----------



## catlover1960 (May 18, 2012)

That's the yarn. I agree I think it is going to be large. Because of this should I use the same yarn for the muzzle and paws? Any guidance will help. Thanks.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

catlover1960 said:


> That's the yarn. I agree I think it is going to be large. Because of this should I use the same yarn for the muzzle and paws? Any guidance will help. Thanks.


Yes, do use the same yarn for the muzzle and paw pads. I doubt you will be able to match the yarn weight with a plain yarn. It will still look love, I can just imagine it actually and I think its going to be great. Have you checked the yardage, I doubt you get many yards to the gram. Yardage is listed on your pattern next to the grams.


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

chris kelly said:


> I'm all ready for the 'off'. Now, let me think..... Have I got everything ready now?


Well done, Chris! At least you have your priorities right!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Well that sounds like its definitely going to be a big panda. He/she will need a lot of stuffing!

By the way Pat I just heard my black eyelash won't be here till Wednesday. Cutting it fine or what?


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

tintin63 said:


> Well that sounds like its definitely going to be a big panda. He/she will need a lot of stuffing!
> 
> By the way Pat I just heard my black eyelash won't be here till Wednesday. Cutting it fine or what?


If you have your white, don't worry, we'll start with the body, which is mostly white  by the time you get to the yarn change to black your yarn may have arrived lol! If not start the head


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> If you have your white, don't worry, we'll start with the body, which is mostly white  by the time you get to the yarn change to black your yarn may have arrived lol! If not start the head


see I couldn't make my mind up whether to use up all my purple or get some black - I decided my niece who is getting married next April who loves purple will get a purple teddy so I kept the purple and ordered the black first delivery date was today but just had an appologising e mail saying it will be Wednesday instead.

By the way my panda/s will be black and silver.


----------



## catlover1960 (May 18, 2012)

There are 112 yds in each ball of yarn. I bought extra, so should be okay there. Can't wait to get started.



Gypsycream said:


> Yes, do use the same yarn for the muzzle and paw pads. I doubt you will be able to match the yarn weight with a plain yarn. It will still look love, I can just imagine it actually and I think its going to be great. Have you checked the yardage, I doubt you get many yards to the gram. Yardage is listed on your pattern next to the grams.


----------



## amanda81164 (Apr 24, 2012)

Have you ever used the Bergere de France Teddy yarn? It says it's for teddy bears etc, but is quite expensive.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

amanda81164 said:


> Have you ever used the Bergere de France Teddy yarn? It says it's for teddy bears etc, but is quite expensive.


Yes I've used it and it does make amazing bears. Check the yardage, I think you get a lot of yards per gram


----------



## amanda81164 (Apr 24, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> Yes I've used it and it does make amazing bears. Check the yardage, I think you get a lot of yards per gram


Thank you so much for your quick reply. Looks like this will be the yarn I'll be using. Now I'm hoping Deramore will do a very speedy delivery!!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

amanda81164 said:


> Thank you so much for your quick reply. Looks like this will be the yarn I'll be using. Now I'm hoping Deramore will do a very speedy delivery!!


If you order before 1pm you should receive the following day, in the UK


----------



## amanda81164 (Apr 24, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> If you order before 1pm you should receive the following day, in the UK


Wow, that's brilliant.

Many thanks for letting me know.


----------



## judybug52 (Sep 26, 2012)

I am going to use lion brand fun fur. Well I had nothing to do today so I thought I would do a practice swatch since I have never knitted with this before. Well can someone tell me why all the fur seems to be on the purl side? What am I doing wrong? Thanks


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

judybug52 said:


> I am going to use lion brand fun fur. Well I had nothing to do today so I thought I would do a practice swatch since I have never knitted with this before. Well can someone tell me why all the fur seems to be on the purl side? What am I doing wrong? Thanks


Lion Brand does that for some reason, not sure why. Try going up a needle size, see if that helps. Normally the lashes are 50/50 and I brush mine to the right side. You could use the purl as the right side by you'll have to add an extra row to the contrasts or you'll have reverse stocking stitch instead of stocking stitch.

Please check your yardage because you don't get a lot of yards per gram with Lion Brand


----------



## judybug52 (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks . I bought enough yardage. Will try larger needle.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I am so ready for this -- I love knitting teddy bears. --- sam


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> I am so ready for this -- I love knitting teddy bears. --- sam


Nice to know you are joining us Sam! I know you will enjoy this. I bet Bentley will love your panda.


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

Grammax8 said:


> Gotta love this place. The wit, humor and camaraderie is wonderful. So glad to be here and experience the atmosphere.....thanks one and all.


Humor you say?... What humor? from whom??.. I was serious about the wine..ha ha ha ha... just kidding.. yes, we are a bunch of sorts here aren't we.. I guess its all the excitement that is starting to get to all of us cus the time is drawing very near.
Ok.. now pour that glass of wine for me that your hiding there.. I know I saw it.. hehehehe
Oh ya.. I have to get my white yarn.. oh darn... if I am not in on the day.. I will catch up. I just have a few commissions going on right now and it has to be done by EASTER..oh gosh... I have to get back to knitting..I need that wine now I think..lol


----------



## barbara55 (Apr 27, 2012)

Just putting an huggable bear together want it finished ready to start Panda bear.
I was knitting it at my group last week and one of the ladies said oooo can I have that it will go lovely in my new bed room, so I know where this one is heading.


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

barbara55 said:


> Just putting an huggable bear together want it finished ready to start Panda bear.
> I was knitting it at my group last week and one of the ladies said oooo can I have that it will go lovely in my new bed room, so I know where this one is heading.


Lucky you.. I have 3 bunnies to make.. so hows that... oh yikes..back to knitting..lol


----------



## barbara55 (Apr 27, 2012)

LindaM said:


> Lucky you.. I have 3 bunnies to make.. so hows that... oh yikes..back to knitting..lol


The same as the one in your picture?


----------



## barbara55 (Apr 27, 2012)

Just to clarify what day are we actually starting please?


----------



## lakecountry (Jul 15, 2013)

Just received my ice yarn and ready to rock and roll!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

barbara55 said:


> Just to clarify what day are we actually starting please?


ATTENTION: *I will be opening the workshop tomorrow night, Mar. 4, (North American) between 5pm and 6 pm Eastern Standard time*. Please read my posts on this thread -

I will open the workshop, let Gypsy Cream know, and come here and give you the instructions as to how to reach the workshop.

You will be asked to sign [bI'm in[/b] once you are in the workshop so that we may include you in the count.Once I have done so I will delete your post. We also ask that you read page #1 Workshop information when you sign in. That is all that is required. If you don't sign in you will not receive notification by email when posts are made to the workshop.

*The workshop will start the next morning. Mar. 5* North American time.

As there is a time difference between Gypsy Cream who lives in the UK - and members from other parts of the world, she will post her welcome when she wakes up and the class will start in the morning if you live in North America.

watch for my post tomorrow!! thanks. Designer1234


----------



## barbara55 (Apr 27, 2012)

barbara55 said:


> Just to clarify what day are we actually starting please?


Got it March 5th


----------



## kerriwg (Oct 13, 2011)

chris kelly said:


> I'm all ready for the 'off'. Now, let me think..... Have I got everything ready now?


I want to knit at your place 
:lol:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

judybug52 said:


> Thanks . I bought enough yardage. Will try larger needle.


Pleased you have enough yardage, eyelashes do seem to vary so much.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

thewren said:


> I am so ready for this -- I love knitting teddy bears. --- sam


Welcome Sam, I hope you enjoy this workshop


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

LindaM said:


> Humor you say?... What humor? from whom??.. I was serious about the wine..ha ha ha ha... just kidding.. yes, we are a bunch of sorts here aren't we.. I guess its all the excitement that is starting to get to all of us cus the time is drawing very near.
> Ok.. now pour that glass of wine for me that your hiding there.. I know I saw it.. hehehehe
> Oh ya.. I have to get my white yarn.. oh darn... if I am not in on the day.. I will catch up. I just have a few commissions going on right now and it has to be done by EASTER..oh gosh... I have to get back to knitting..I need that wine now I think..lol


lol! Linda you do know Easter is early this year??? You have a lot of knitting ahead of you, that bunny isn't a small knit!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

barbara55 said:


> Just putting an huggable bear together want it finished ready to start Panda bear.
> I was knitting it at my group last week and one of the ladies said oooo can I have that it will go lovely in my new bed room, so I know where this one is heading.


I think its so nice to know where a bear is going isn't it? I prefer to knit one with someone in mind


----------



## kerriwg (Oct 13, 2011)

Is this where I say I'm in? I don't think I've posted it yet. Looking forward to my Panda.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

kerriwg said:


> Is this where I say I'm in? I don't think I've posted it yet. Looking forward to my Panda.


No, you must look out for the thread tonight lol! Can't believe this is starting tomorrow!!


----------



## kerriwg (Oct 13, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> No, you must look out for the thread tonight lol! Can't believe this is starting tomorrow!!


Oh yes, sorry, I forgot, I'm a little anxious, got my days mixed up. Getting ahead of myself....ooops!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

kerriwg said:


> Oh yes, sorry, I forgot, I'm a little anxious, got my days mixed up. Getting ahead of myself....ooops!


lol! and you think I'm not??? Keep trying to work out the time differences around the world  Perhaps if I don't sleep tonight I may catch up with everyone lol!


----------



## kerriwg (Oct 13, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> lol! and you think I'm not??? Keep trying to work out the time differences around the world  Perhaps if I don't sleep tonight I may catch up with everyone lol!


That is a lot of time zones. I'm on the east coast USA, 5 hrs earlier than you. 
Central USA 6 hrs earlier, 
Mountain time 7 hrs earlier, 
Pacific time is 8 hrs earlier,
Alsaka 9 hrs earlier,
Hawaii is 10 hrs earlier
Of course, there is always google to check the time difference for all that want to know. Hoping this will make it easier for some people in the USA. (I'm a retired telephone operator, people would call to ask the time difference....all around the world, not just the USA.) I'm able to understand a little what you must be going thru.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks for the info  So if I'm on line around 8pm UK time I should catch most of the US and early rises in Australia and New Zealand??

Or I could just do the 24 hour shifts lol!


----------



## Karen Liebengood (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm so ready! I have 2 different yarns, I want to give them to my grandchildren for Easter. For me I'll have to work hard at it!


----------



## kerriwg (Oct 13, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Thanks for the info  So if I'm on line around 8pm UK time I should catch most of the US and early rises in Australia and New Zealand??
> 
> Or I could just do the 24 hour shifts lol!


8pm (20:00:00) would be 3pm (15:00:00) US east coast time.
Australia has 3 times zones. I would suggest people just google "what is the time difference between KP person's place and the UK" I think that would be easier for everyone. As many people are going to be following this workshop, it would be very time consuming for you to check everyone's time zone and would take away your time from the workshop. It's our responsibility to track the time and not everyone can be online at the exact time. So, some will follow later (because they are working or taking care of their families). I think it's unfair for you to keep track of our time zones....let us worry about it. If someone is confused about time zones, I'll be happy to look it up for them.


----------



## Karen Liebengood (Jan 28, 2011)

And here I was just hoping to read others ?s and hopefully get tips on finishing my bears!!


----------



## kerriwg (Oct 13, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Thanks for the info  So if I'm on line around 8pm UK time I should catch most of the US and early rises in Australia and New Zealand??
> 
> Or I could just do the 24 hour shifts lol!


California will be 12 noon (8pm UK time) if that helps.
The link below, if I did it right, might help people adjust their schedules.
I think I had too much caffine, I'm still awake and it's 3 in the morning...my hubby, a Janner calls me a bat because I stay up late, it must be from working nights...but, even as a child I was a night person.

http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/converter.html


----------



## Karen Liebengood (Jan 28, 2011)

Another night person here..well actually just getting home from work. It's so stinking cold in michigan tonight!


----------



## kerriwg (Oct 13, 2011)

Karen Liebengood said:


> Another night person here..well actually just getting home from work. It's so stinking cold in michigan tonight!


It's cold here (17 degrees F), but not as cold as where you are. I hope you stay warm and safe.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Karen Liebengood said:


> And here I was just hoping to read others ?s and hopefully get tips on finishing my bears!!


There will be plenty of help on finishing the panda


----------



## barbara55 (Apr 27, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> lol! and you think I'm not??? Keep trying to work out the time differences around the world  Perhaps if I don't sleep tonight I may catch up with everyone lol!


Think you can say goodbye to your life as you knew it Pat for the foreseeable future.
Hope you enjoy the experience.


----------



## barbara55 (Apr 27, 2012)

LindaM said:


> Lucky you.. I have 3 bunnies to make.. so hows that... oh yikes..back to knitting..lol


I love that bunny


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

barbara55 said:


> The same as the one in your picture?


Yes the very same as in the picture you see.


----------



## mrsmup (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi, before we start, I have a question on my yarn.
I bought ICE ..Soft Fur. Any Pros and cons using this?
I had planned on using only this for the entire bear.


----------



## Gram47 (Sep 7, 2012)

Is it too late to join in?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am so excited about this workshop. I've been meaning to try on of your bears but just haven't gotten around to it but this panda is a must. I've actually got yarn to do two; one in eyelash and one in pipsqueak. Can't wait to get started!
Still need to order the eyes & nose so off to check out ebay.


----------



## mrsmup (Jun 21, 2012)

Gram 47..sign up is after 6 pm est tonight,tues. 3/4/2014 and it will start 
Tomorrow wed. 3/5/2014.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> lol! I'm laughing into my tea here! What are you like???? Now you must have read the print warning on the front of the pattern about saving the step by step guide and printing the knitting directions only! No?? I'd best put that part in bold print in future, with a ps with your name on lol!
> 
> Himself is exactly the same about printer ink and was moaning to me the other day when I thought, hang on, I buy the blessed stuff!!!
> 
> Now I'll just have to dream up another design that involves black and white fun fur..............cow??? Nope...............Goat???........ no? are you sure???


Oh pretty pretty pleaseeeeeeee do a cow!

I'm in by the way.


----------



## guitarlady (Mar 21, 2013)

Maybe none of us can sleep because we are so excited about our pandas. I am making my panda for my first grandchild, who is now 15 months.


----------



## Betty White (Feb 14, 2011)

Looking forward to this KAL. I have done 3 of Pat's bears and still do not have one for myself. Pat's directions are extremely easy to follow. I have already started the body of the small panda, using yarn from my stash. Thanks, Pat, for all the work you do for us KP'ers.
Betty


----------



## Deenasan (Apr 7, 2013)

Shelly4545 said:


> Hi Deenasan... I too am using BernT Boa... Was wondering what needle size you were using?.... Hope you see this post ... If not, I'll just PM you... Thanks Shelly


Hi Shelly!
Yes, I am using a size 4, metal. The swatch became easier to knit as I finished more rows, yeah!! 
Deena


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

I can't wait to get started. How do I know if i m in???


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

mrsmup said:


> Hi, before we start, I have a question on my yarn.
> I bought ICE ..Soft Fur. Any Pros and cons using this?
> I had planned on using only this for the entire bear.


wow!! have you used this yarn before? I've heard its a bit of a challenge.


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

Dottieruth
I do not know the rules for after surgery said:


> Dottieruth, I think you are going to be pleasantly surprised at how easy this cataract business is all over with. I had cataracts removed from both eyes last year, two weeks apart.
> 
> The worst part was all the pre-surgery and post-surgery drops I had to put in my eyes. I had to keep charts showing when each eye was treated and the medication used. During the overlap period between surgeries, I was putting drops of something or other in one eye or the other 27 times a day.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Gram47 said:


> Is it too late to join in?


No of course not, keep an eye on this thread for further information


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am so excited about this workshop. I've been meaning to try on of your bears but just haven't gotten around to it but this panda is a must. I've actually got yarn to do two; one in eyelash and one in pipsqueak. Can't wait to get started!
> Still need to order the eyes & nose so off to check out ebay.


So pleased you are going to join us and you have the perfect yarn for bears!!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

crafterwantabe said:


> I can't wait to get started. How do I know if i m in???


Keep an eye on this thread for further information which should be posted later today


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> Oh pretty pretty pleaseeeeeeee do a cow!
> 
> I'm in by the way.


lol! a cow??? OK I'll put it on my list 

Pleased you are joining us!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Betty White said:


> Looking forward to this KAL. I have done 3 of Pat's bears and still do not have one for myself. Pat's directions are extremely easy to follow. I have already started the body of the small panda, using yarn from my stash. Thanks, Pat, for all the work you do for us KP'ers.
> Betty


Awww!!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

LindaM said:


> Judy, to add in what Pat told you about the needle size.. yes do go up. From using the pipsqueak yarn in one of the bunny I did last year, that bunny was HUGE in comparison to the one I just finished this week and it wasn't because of the needle size either. The yarn just knits big and btw I used size 5 needles when I used the pipsqueak. I think next time and there will be one, I'll use size #6. Ok, I gave in my 2 cents here.


Speaking of 2 cents..... Lol. Re needle size with Bernat Pipsqueak.... I am just finishing up the Littty Piggy (pattern by Gypsycream of course) with pipsqueak. I did several swatches and found for me, a size US 7 (4.5mm) needle gave me a nice fabric density and was comfortable while knitting with my arthritic hands lol.

Gigi


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

I purchased my pattern last week and I am in.


----------



## mrsmup (Jun 21, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> wow!! have you used this yarn before? I've heard its a bit of a challenge.


Oh dear :roll: Do you think I should use worsted to try one first?
Now I'm nervous...hahaha.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

mrsmup said:


> Oh dear :roll: Do you think I should use worsted to try one first?
> Now I'm nervous...hahaha.


Have a little tester with it, you may find it easier than I think, I've never used it myself


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> lol! and you think I'm not??? Keep trying to work out the time differences around the world  Perhaps if I don't sleep tonight I may catch up with everyone lol!


Pat - you are 7 hours ahead of Eastern Standard time in north America. (London, England, which I think is your time zone) so when it is 6 pm in Toronto EST it will be 1 am there. You will wake up while we are asleep and post your introductions. We will all be up at the same time for awhile, and then you will retire and we will still be awake. grin.

It works out amazingly well - we have a teacher darwil who is in Adelaide Australia and it has worked out well then too, as well as one in New Zealand so we just adjust our questions and answers a wee bit.


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Oooooo!!!! I'll be right over, Chris!!! I love your preparations for the knit-a-thon!!!!


chris kelly said:


> I'm all ready for the 'off'. Now, let me think..... Have I got everything ready now?


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey, I'm coming too!!!


Gypsycream said:


> lol! think I'll camp out at yours Chris!


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

NO! It's not too late!! Glad to have you aboard!!


Gram47 said:


> Is it too late to join in?


----------



## kerriwg (Oct 13, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Pat - you are 7 hours ahead of Eastern Standard time in north America. (London, England, which I think is your time zone) so when it is 6 pm in Toronto EST it will be 1 am there. You will wake up while we are asleep and post your introductions. We will all be up at the same time for awhile, and then you will retire and we will still be awake. grin.
> 
> Hi Designer1234, UK, right now is 5 hrs later for you in Toronto and me in NC, our clocks are going forward this Sunday 1 hr, so UK will be 4 hrs later until March 30th. I'm assuming your time change is the same as mine (I googled it....hopefully, I have that right) so, after our clocks go forward this weekend, when it's 6pm Toronto EST it will be 10pm London, England. I hope I'm being helpful and not sounding condescending.


----------



## mrsmup (Jun 21, 2012)

Chris,
We could combine these two and wouldn't even have to stop knitting!
Except to go to the ladies room of course :thumbup:


----------



## Earl Girl (Feb 4, 2011)

mrsmup said:


> Chris,
> We could combine these two and wouldn't even have to stop knitting!
> Except to go to the ladies room of course :thumbup:


There's an "app for that" too! It would eliminate the need to go to the ladies room! Tee hee


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

LindaM said:


> Humor you say?... What humor? from whom??.. I was serious about the wine..ha ha ha ha... just kidding.. yes, we are a bunch of sorts here aren't we.. I guess its all the excitement that is starting to get to all of us cus the time is drawing very near.
> Ok.. now pour that glass of wine for me that your hiding there.. I know I saw it.. hehehehe
> Oh ya.. I have to get my white yarn.. oh darn... if I am not in on the day.. I will catch up. I just have a few commissions going on right now and it has to be done by EASTER..oh gosh... I have to get back to knitting..I need that wine now I think..lol


I am with you on the wine ......

Gigi


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

omg I am so upset I was so looking forward to knitting this panda bear with all of you's but I went to our knitting store just to find out she didn't have any black fuzzy wool of any kind I might just have to do it all white till I go out of town and find black fuzzy wool thanks all for letting me vent ok I'm good now thanks


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

laurie4 said:


> omg I am so upset I was so looking forward to knitting this panda bear with all of you's but I went to our knitting store just to find out she didn't have any black fuzzy wool of any kind I might just have to do it all white till I go out of town and find black fuzzy wool thanks all for letting me vent ok I'm good now thanks


Aww! can't you try plain worsted instead?


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

yes I have lots of that but I wanted fuzzy lol I am a child at heart I will figure something out thanks pat I will be here to do it


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

kerriwg said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Pat - you are 7 hours ahead of Eastern Standard time in north America. (London, England, which I think is your time zone) so when it is 6 pm in Toronto EST it will be 1 am there. You will wake up while we are asleep and post your introductions. We will all be up at the same time for awhile, and then you will retire and we will still be awake. grin.
> ...


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

Bobglory said:


> I am with you on the wine ......
> 
> Gigi


hahahahahaha.. I love it... hahaha


----------



## kerriwg (Oct 13, 2011)

I love the workshops because we don't have to be on the same time zone. I love being able to read over the questions, I don't have to be right there, right then. I feel like I don't miss anything or, I'm not holding up the class if I have a question or I need to step away for whatever reason. 
Thank you Designer1234 for offering these workshops. They are extremely helpful. Also, thank you Pat for all your help, patterns and to be willing to spend your time teaching us how to make the Panda Bears.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

I'll do my very best Kerriwg


----------



## Jerseyfarmor (Apr 10, 2012)

Do you think I can bring yarn and needles with me to work tomorrow since I don't get home until Wednesday evening? Just trying to figure out how to explain that to my boss


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Jerseyfarmor said:


> Do you think I can bring yarn and needles with me to work tomorrow since I don't get home until Wednesday evening? Just trying to figure out how to explain that to my boss


Shall I send him a note??


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

Count me in.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

colleenmay said:


> Count me in.


Yay!!


----------



## busheytree (Apr 2, 2012)

I am so looking forward to this workshop. I just bought the pattern....so excited!


----------



## Linda333 (Feb 26, 2011)

I am receiving these notifications so does that mean that I a in? I am so very excited about making the panda!!!!! Thanks Pat, you are totally awesome!!!!!


----------



## jjaffas (Sep 22, 2011)

Just got some black eyelash yarn. I'm in.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Linda333 said:


> I am receiving these notifications so does that mean that I a in? I am so very excited about making the panda!!!!! Thanks Pat, you are totally awesome!!!!!


Keep a look out for the new links


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

jjaffas said:


> Just got some black eyelash yarn. I'm in.


That's great


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Well I'm off to bed everyone. Sorted my yarn ready for tomorrow. See you all then, enjoy the rest of your evenings/days.

Night night x


----------



## dustbuny (Apr 21, 2013)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

mrsmup said:


> Chris,
> We could combine these two and wouldn't even have to stop knitting!
> Except to go to the ladies room of course :thumbup:


Haha. I love it. My SIL is attached to an IV drip at this moment in time, in hospital awaiting an operation. Maybe I could prepare him for his op early. LOL.


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

nsampson said:


> There's an "app for that" too! It would eliminate the need to go to the ladies room! Tee hee


*Chuckle* :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Maria L (Apr 24, 2011)

Will I be able to participate if I cannot log in at the start time?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*The workshop is now Open!*

Go to the link underneath my posts (anywhere on KP) or immediately here

Here is the link.

*http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html *

Make sure you post "*I'm In*" once you get there have done that - sometime in the next few hours I will delete your name and put you in the count.

It is important that you read the workshop information on Page one that I have posted there. Enjoy

For those who come here after the workshop opens- please follow these instructions and go to the workshop..

No more questions will be answered here - all will be answered in the workshop. Welcome


----------



## K3hester (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

K3hester said:


> I'm in!


please read the information I just posted to go to the workshop!


----------



## barbara55 (Apr 27, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> Well I'm off to bed everyone. Sorted my yarn ready for tomorrow. See you all then, enjoy the rest of your evenings/days.
> 
> Night night x


BED! Anyone would think you've got something big happening.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

sagerb said:


> Will I be able to participate if I cannot log in at the start time?


yes you can join us anytime.


----------



## Linda333 (Feb 26, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Keep a look out for the new links


Where?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Linda333 said:


> Where?


*http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

scroll down to #52 Workshop Large and small Pandas with Gypsy cream*.

Please go to the workshop -- there will be no more replies on this thread - the workshop link is just above my typing or under any and all of my posts throughout KP. Designer1234

I will not be answering any further questions here- just in the workshop. See you all there!


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

kidbear said:


> I'm in


Don't forget you have to go to the Panda Workshop to type 'I'm in' or you won't be counted. I'm looking forward to this Pandamonium. :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Shelly4545 (Oct 4, 2011)

I was the one wishing for a day off from work... Be careful what you wish for... Came home today with a pounding headache and 101 temp... Not working tomorrow...


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Shelly4545 said:


> I was the one wishing for a day off from work... Be careful what you wish for... Came home today with a pounding headache and 101 temp... Not working tomorrow...


Oh No! Shelly, Whatever you do , if you are starting your Panda tomorrow, then start with the white or light colour, not the black or dark. That's lethal for a headache. I hope you're feeling better by the morning.


----------



## BreJ (Jan 26, 2014)

I hope this is where I say Panda Workshop "I'm In" got my pattern yesterday and yarn today!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

chris kelly said:


> Don't forget you have to go to the Panda Workshop to type 'I'm in' or you won't be counted. I'm looking forward to this Pandamonium. :thumbup: :lol:


Designer here: 
Chris - I have to go out for awhile - if you are here would you mind directing them to the workshop. just ask them to read my posts. if you can't no problem - I have posted the information so hopefully they will find us. Thanks so much!


----------



## Scrags (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm in scrags


----------



## Shelly4545 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks Chris.... I was so much waiting for this day... I will sign if I can figure it out and do a catch up in a day or so... I tend to run high temps so I expect it to get worse... Have lots of fun everyone... Will join in a day or so...


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Designer here:
> Chris - I have to go out for awhile - if you are here would you mind directing them to the workshop. just ask them to read my posts. if you can't no problem - I have posted the information so hopefully they will find us. Thanks so much!


 :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: It's midnight here.. But I'm still up. LOL.


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

sagerb said:


> Will I be able to participate if I cannot log in at the start time?


As long as you go to the Workshop thread, check out designer 1234 above your msg on page 32 and follow her directions and sign in with 'I'm in' you'll be in class. Welcome to the Pandamonium.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

chris kelly said:


> :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: It's midnight here.. But I'm still up. LOL.


Oh, I didn't realize that. I just know you love doing her bears. don't stay up. the information is here and I will answer when I get back. So nice to meet you. Shirley


----------



## Gram47 (Sep 7, 2012)

Thank you so much, Mrsmup. Hoping I will be able to get through this - those teddies are so cute. Your help is much appreciated.


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

I am in margaret


----------



## lyd (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm in. Still waiting for my yarn to come, should be here this week. So looking forward to this.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm in, looking forward to the class, got my pattern.


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

Well i just made a start. Got to the muzzle. Keeping yarns separated, is fun, the hairs stick together. Mastered that came to 3rd row , so intent on crossing yarns that i began purling instead of knit with the strands in front of work. All sorted now just in the nick of time. School bus has just pulled up


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi to all budding Panda fanatics. Did everyone remember that this post is not the Workshop itself but just an informal chat-line where we can come and have a banter. 
The reason I'm saying this is because a lot of Kpers have been under the impression that if they write 'I'm in' on THIS thread, it means they have joined the class and have been counted in, which unfortunately is not the case.
Go back to the beginning of this thread to DESIGNER 1234's comment and you can get to the Panda workshop from there. All interesting and helpful Q&A will be there for you and Pat will be working her socks off answering your queries. 
If you start reading from the top of the new page then you might find an interesting fact from there to help you along. It might mean that a little pressure will be off Pat's shoulders without the need to answer the same question half a dozen times as has happened with other workshops. I hope you don't mind me butting my nose in here but I have had a few comments about it. 
This thread is where we can have a little giggle and some fun. And chuckle away as we Panda knit. See you all in class. Don't forget the apple for the teacher. LOL.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

If you go here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html and scroll down to Workshop 52 and post "I'm in" you'll get an email prompting you of new posts


----------



## gailronan (Apr 15, 2013)

I am in


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

gailronan said:


> I am in


You need to go here and post "I'm in"

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

see you there!


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Beware the long eyelash.... You'll be knitting for ever. This is the size he'll turn out. That is a L'll Bear sitting next to the large Panda's body.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

lol! I knew it would turn out big, but that's amazing......its a monster!!!


----------



## goldiebaco (Aug 9, 2011)

Pat, such lovely bears, I have been wanting to try the huggable's for some time this will be the perfect time to start. I just today saw your note regarding the KAL and would like to join. I have never done a KAL before, how does it work?

Do I need to keep up with you or can I follow along at my own pace?

I find it difficult to work with eyelash yarn or with small needles, I'm thinking I should try the 1st with worsted and maybe a larger size needle. 

Looking forward to working with you and the great group of your followers.

thanks, 
goldie


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Goldiebaco... I saw your question and wanted to let you know that I knitted up a panda in worsted as a test and it turned out very nice. I used the size 4 needles as stated on the pattern. Here is the link to my post, if you'd like to see it. I think you should make a panda with whatever yarn you are comfortable with and it will be beautiful! Have fun with it!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-241198-1.html


goldiebaco said:


> Pat, such lovely bears, I have been wanting to try the huggable's for some time this will be the perfect time to start. I just today saw your note regarding the KAL and would like to join. I have never done a KAL before, how does it work?
> 
> Do I need to keep up with you or can I follow along at my own pace?
> 
> ...


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

chris kelly said:


> Beware the long eyelash.... You'll be knitting for ever. This is the size he'll turn out. That is a L'll Bear sitting next to the large Panda's body.


Hi Chris looking at yours I hadn't realised but I think I may be using long eyelash too, it wasn't labelled as such just King Cole Moments but it certainly looks like yours and I have only worked my Pandas tummy to colour change but it does seem quite weighty


----------



## Deenasan (Apr 7, 2013)

I have had to frog already!!! Got off on my stitch count and with this yarn it is hard to figure out exactly where I messed up...I think I know what I did, just not where I did it!!! 
So, this time out...counting...every...single...stitch...slow...and...steady


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

tintin63 said:


> Hi Chris looking at yours I hadn't realised but I think I may be using long eyelash too, it wasn't labelled as such just King Cole Moments but it certainly looks like yours and I have only worked my Pandas tummy to colour change but it does seem quite weighty


The body itself took 3 balls of white ice long eyelash. When we don't use the yarn recommended on the pattern, we need to beware. It's times like this that we need to rely on Pat's recommendations as regards measurements, where she tells us how much we need in length of each ball, not just in a certain number of balls.


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

chris kelly said:


> The body itself took 3 balls of white ice long eyelash. When we don't use the yarn recommended on the pattern, we need to beware. It's times like this that we need to rely on Pat's recommendations as regards measurements, where she tells us how much we need in length of each ball, not just in a certain number of balls.


What brand of eyelash were you using?I've completed the white sections and have hardly any thing left of a 50g ball l90m/98yds 
so maybe it's not as long as yours. I now completed everything on the Panda that didn't require Black eye lash as it didn't arrive until near enough 4pm. So thats what I'm doing tomorrow all the black


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

tintin63 said:


> What brand of eyelash were you using?I've completed the white sections and have hardly any thing left of a 50g ball l90m/98yds
> so maybe it's not as long as yours. I now completed everything on the Panda that didn't require Black eye lash as it didn't arrive until near enough 4pm. So thats what I'm doing tomorrow all the black


I used ICE long eyelash for both the white and the black. The yarn was a gift from a very dear friend who knew what she was doing when she sent such a large amount of yarn. I would never have realized I would need so much. I loved knitting with it but it would be very difficult to use by a first time knitter of a bear, as you need to use it with a tightish tension so the stuffing doesn't show through.


----------



## Karen Liebengood (Jan 28, 2011)

Haha, laughing at myself! You gotta read, I started my body with black not white, already frogging!


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Karen Liebengood said:


> Haha, laughing at myself! You gotta read, I started my body with black not white, already frogging!


HAHA. You could always knit him upside down, doing a topsy-turvy dance. Easily done though. I need to keep looking at Pat's photos to check I'm right. I even wrote on the pages whether the part should be white or black. DOH. Pat explains it so well and I still get it wrong. LOL.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Karen Liebengood said:


> Haha, laughing at myself! You gotta read, I started my body with black not white, already frogging!


Sorry but you did make me laugh!!! Oh dear


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you MzBanz for helping out. I've just managed to take a lump out of my finger and can't type very well 

Tina, believe me Moments isn't anything like as thick as that stuff Chris is using. I know because I sent it her! I tried it and thought, nope this is a yarn for Chris lol!


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Thank you MzBanz for helping out. I've just managed to take a lump out of my finger and can't type very well
> 
> Tina, believe me Moments isn't anything like as thick as that stuff Chris is using. I know because I sent it her! I tried it and thought, nope this is a yarn for Chris lol!


Hi Pat, I sympathise with finger I've had to stop knitting for tonight as my shoulder is complaining it didn't take kindly to me doing all the increases on back leg pads in doubled DK on 2.75 needle. It's a nice thick fabric my panda will have warm feet. :-D 
The moments keeps choking up and doesn't like doing increases I dropped a stitch :shock: boy, I do not want to drop another. I 'll be back with my black tomorrow.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

tintin63 said:


> Hi Pat, I sympathise with finger I've had to stop knitting for tonight as my shoulder is complaining it didn't take kindly to me doing all the increases on back leg pads in doubled DK on 2.75 needle. It's a nice thick fabric my panda will have warm feet. :-D
> The moments keeps choking up and doesn't like doing increases I dropped a stitch :shock: boy, I do not want to drop another. I 'll be back with my black tomorrow.


Have a rest, you don't have to do it all in one day lol!! You'll get used to the increases promise  and better that than knit in darts like some designers would have you doing


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> Thank you MzBanz for helping out. I've just managed to take a lump out of my finger and can't type very well
> 
> Tina, believe me Moments isn't anything like as thick as that stuff Chris is using. I know because I sent it her! I tried it and thought, nope this is a yarn for Chris lol!


And goodness me... You wouldn't believe how big and heavy he is. A real Giant Panda, who eats too much bamboo. DH had to rush to the local ASDA to pick up a couple of bed pillows as I'd run out of stuffing. I loved knitting with this yarn; it was such a challenge but the truth of the matter is....I wanted to get one over on Pat. *Chuckle* Now I can say I managed to knit something that Pat didn't. Grateful thanks to you Pat. You are a darling. I love my BIG Panda. He makes a perfect pillow for Calvie's sleepy head.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Ladies - there is a lot of confusion here as some of you think you are in the workshop.

This is the information thread which we stop using once I open the workshop.

Please go to the following link.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

and scsroll down to #52 Workshop Pandas large and small with Gypsy Cream

There has been a misunderstanding and we ask that you go there so that the workshop is being taught in one place.

If you will read my post when I opened the workshop, the bottom line in both of them said that no further questions will be answered here.

Thanks, Designer.

I have received some pm's from people thinking they are in the workshop when they are here so I think it is best if we all move over there. Pat - I pm'd you but have received some questions so I hope this is okay with you. Designer. Please let me know.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Just started and finished the body of the little panda for a 6 month old. Pat, your explainations and patterns make this bear so much fun. I will probably do the larger one next. Goodness knows I have enough black and white fun fur for an army. Everybody gets a panda!!


----------



## Maria L (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm really confused about how to participate in this workshop. I think I did everything correctly. Maybe I just don't understand what to expect.

Please help.
Thanks,
Babs


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

sagerb said:


> I'm really confused about how to participate in this workshop. I think I did everything correctly. Maybe I just don't understand what to expect.
> 
> Please help.
> Thanks,
> Babs


I am sorry -- There has been a misunderstanding.*The workshop is the place you should be -- this information topic was announced closed*.

I am wondering whether any of the others here believe it is the workshop;. I will watch for you to arrive in the workshop - just post I'm in ' and I will know that you found us. Designer.

please go to:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

scroll down to #52 Panda's large and small - with Gypsycream.

click on it - and you will be in the workshop.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Ladies - I closed this information thread yesterday and directed everyone to the workshop - This is not the workshop

*please go to the following link

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

scroll down to #52 workshop - Pandas large and small with Gypsycream*.

This information thread is no longer being used - go directly to the workshop. All the information is there.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*This thread is no longer part of the workshop information*

This is NOT the workshop

Please read my previous posts and go to the workshop if you wish to learn about the pandas. Thank you. Designer1234


----------

